# كنيسة القديس يوحنا مرقس ( بلبنان )



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*كنيسة القديس يوحنا مرقس دليل على وجود الجماعات المسيحية الأولى في  لبنان*

* جولة تاريخية-هندسية في دير*

* لم تقو عليه الزلازل الطبيعية ولا زلازل  الغزوات*



 ​  المسيحيون في لبنان ليسوا "بقايا صليبية" ولا أبناء الإرساليات الأجنبية ولا نتيجة انفتاح بلادنا على الغرب! 
 فقد بشّرهم المسيح بذاته وسار على أرضهم وبعث الإيمان في قلوبهم، والرسل من  بعده مرّوا من هنا قبل الذهاب إلى اليونان وتركيا وأوروبا وإلى أربعة  أقطار العالم... وتلاميذهم من بعدهم عيّنوا أساقفة وماتوا شهداء وشجعوا  الكنائس الصغيرة على أن تعيش وفقاً للتعاليم المسيحية.
 وهذا ليس للتكابر، فكل كتب التاريخ تردده، والكتاب المقدس أيضاً، بل هو  حقيقة تؤكد من جديد أن لبنان أرض مقدسة وأرض القداسة والقديسين وتستحق أن  تكون مقصد الحجاج من كل أنحاء العالم.
 وفي بيبلوس- جبيل، دليل حيّ يشهد للجماعة المسيحية الأولى، ويتجسد في  كنيسة، عانت ما عانته من مشقات للبقاء والصمود منذ أن أتاها بطرس الرسول  مبشراً حتى منتصف القرن الماضي، وهي كنيسة مار يوحنا مرقس الواقعة قرب  القلعة الأثرية.   ​ من هو القديس يوحنا مرقس؟




 تحديد  شفيع هذه الكنيسة الأساسيّ لم يكن بالأمر السهل لأن هنالك تباين في ما  تذكره التقاليد ولم يتم تأكيد صحة اي منها علمياً وتاريخيا. فهنالك تقليد  عريق، إنما غير ثابت، يعتبر أن القديس يوحنا مرقس أنشأ أول جماعة مسيحية في  جبيل خلال رحلاته من أورشليم إلى آسيا الصغرى في القرن الأول بعد الميلاد  مرافقاً الرسولين بولس وبرنابا، فكان من الطبيعي أن تبني هذه الجماعة كنيسة  على اسم مؤسسها القديس يوحنا مرقس خصوصاً وأن القديس بطرس عيّنه أسقفاً  عليها. 
 وهنالك تقليد آخر يؤكد أن الأسقف المذكور هو الذي بنى الكنيسة على اسم  يوحنا المعمدان ثم تحولت في ما بعد إلى كنيسة تحمل اسمه بعد اعلان قداسته.
 وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن كتاب "الكنيسة المارونية ولبنان" للأب اميل ادة يؤكد  أن تعيين مار بطرس لأحد تلاميذه كمطران مدينة جبيل يشكل اشارة  مهمة جداً  تؤكد أن المسيحيين في لبنان كانوا منذ أول العهود المسيحية، خصوصاً وأن  جبيل كانت تعتبر مدينة مقدسة بالنسبة للفنيقيين والمكان الأول لممارسة طقوس  العبادة، وكان الناس يأتون من بلاد فارس ومن مصر لكي يقدموا الذبائح في  المعبد هناك. فكنيسة جبيل هي إذاً إحدى أقدم الكنائس في العالم.
 ويوحنا مرقس له اسمان الأول عبري وهو يوحنا والثاني لاتيني وهو مرقس، وهكذا  يذكره كتاب أعمال الرسل: "يوحنا الملقب بمرقس"، وهو ابن عم الرسول برنابا.   
 كتب مرقس الإنجيل الثاني بعد استشهاد مار بطرس أي سنة 64 م وقبل خراب  أورشليم سنة 70 م. ورغم أنه لم يكن من بين الرسل الإثني عشر، إلا أنه،  وبحسب المؤرخين الأقدمين، كان من التلاميذ الـ72 الذين أرسلهم يسوع اثنين  اثنين ليبشروا (لوقا 10/1). ويرتأي آخرون أنّه الشاب الذي تبع يسوع لمّا  قبض عليه اليهود في بستان الزيتون، وحجّتهم هي أن مرقس انفرد برواية ما جرى  لذاك الشاب كأنّه يريد أن يشير إلى نفسه : "وتبعه شاب لا يلبس غير عباءة  على عَرْيِهِ، فأمسكوه ، فترك عباءته وهرب عريانـًا" (مرقس14 /51 و52).
 هو تلميذ بطرس الرسول، حتى أنه دعاه في رسالته الأولى "ابني" (بطرس 5/13).  وبعد استشهاد القديسين الرسولين بطرس وبولس، رحل إلى مصر وأنشأ فيها كنيسة  الإسكندريّة واستشهد فيها سنة 68 م .   ​ ​ نبذة تاريخية عن الكنيسة



 قامت  كنيسة القديس يوحنا مرقس على أنقاض أحد الهياكل الوثنية، فجمعت حولها إحدى  أولى الجماعات المسيحية، ولكنها تهدمت كلياً إثر زلزال دمّر المدينة سنة  555.
 عندما وصل الصليبيون إلى الساحل اللبناني، وعندما دخلوا مدينة جبيل، باشروا  بإقامة الأبنية من قلاع وحصون وأسوار وكنائس، من بينها كاتدرائيّة مار  يوحنّا مرقس التي تعتمد أغلبيّة المراجع سنة 1115 كتاريخ لبدء تشييدها.  ولكن سرعان ما تعرضت لزلزال آخر دمرها جزئياً عام 1170، ودمر بشكل خاص  الجزء الجنوبي منها، فأعيد ترميمها من قبل الصليبيين والأيوبيين خلال  القرنين الثاني عشر والثالث عشر. 
 سنة 1302، سقطت مدينة جبيل تحت سيطرة المماليك بقيادة السلطان الأشرف صلاح  الدين خليل بن قلاوون. وذلك بعد احتلالها من قبل صلاح الدين الأيوبي عام  1188، ومن ثم المماليك البحريون عام 1266، لكن الصليبيين استرجعوها.  إلا  أن مرحلة حكم المماليك التي تلت اندثار الصليبيين بقيت غامضة بالنسبة  للكنيسة، وتلاها الحكم العثماني. وأشار في هذا الإطار أحد الرحالة خلال  القرن السابع عشر أن الكنيسة قد حولت إلى اسطبل أيام العثمانيين ومطبخ  للعامة ومن المرجح أن تكون قد حولت لمدة معينة إلى مقر للعسكر.   ​ ​ الدير في يد الموارنة



 استمرت جبيل ترزح تحت الخراب إلى أن حضر اليها الأمير يوسف الشهابي سنة 1763.  
 وفي عهده، تسلّمت الرهبانية اللبنانية المارونية سنة 1766، وقفيّة خرائب  كنائس مدينة جبيل, (مار يوحنّا مرقس، سيّدة ماريتيم، سيدة البوابة... )،  والتي كان أكثرها متهدّمًا أو متداعيًا، وبرضى المطران أنطوان محاسب، مطران  جبيل، على أن تقوم الرهبانيّة بتجديد بنائها وترميمها. وعلى الأثر، باشرت  الرهبانيّة أعمال الترميم وشراء الممتلكات بوكالة الأب مبارك إدّه وكانت  كنيسة مار يوحنا مرقس من جملة هذه الكنائس. 
 وفي حديث أجريناه مع الأب بيار، وهو أحد الرهبان القاطنين في "أنطش" مار  يوحنا مرقس، كشف لنا أن "المير يوسف شهاب قرر اعطاء كنائس وأديار جبيل  المهدّمة للرهبنة المارونية لكي يتمكن من دفع الأموال لأمير الشام"، وشدد  على أن "الرهبنة بنت كل حجر من أحجار هذا الدير منذ أن تسلمت "الردم"، وذلك  كله مجانياً".
 دامت عمليّة الترميم والإعمار في هذه الكنيسة مدّة عشر سنوات، تسلَّمَ على  أثرها الرهبان غرفتين شرقي الكنيسة للسكن وللخدمة الرعويّة... فتأسس الأنطش  (منزل الراهب خارج ديره). 
 ووفق ما أكد البطريرك مخايل فاضل، فإن الرهبنة "ظلت مثابرة على العمل حتى  خلقت الكنيسة من العدم، واشترت عقارات كثيرة من مالها الخاص بوكالة الأب  مبارك اده على الأنطش كأملاك سيدة ماريتيم (البحار) والأملاك المجاورة  للأنطش، وحارة سيدة البوابة والحديقة التابعة لها التي كانت لدير معاد  واشتراها له الأب العام مرقس كفاعي من حنا الدحداح سنة 1785 ثم فصلت عنه  والحقت بالأنطش سنة 1805".



 ولكن،  رغم ذلك، واجهت الرهبانية اللبنانية المارونية مشاكل عدة لإثبات ملكيتها  لهذه العقارات رغم قيامها بكل اعمال البناء والترميم، ولكنها تمكنت من  تحقيق ذلك في نهاية المطاف.
 وبرزت هذه الكنيسة على الصعيد الديني، إذ كان أهل جبيل خصوصاً واللبنانيين  عموماً يترددون إليها في شتى المناسبات للصلاة والمشاركة بالقدّاس، وبناء  عليه وبعد طلب من سعد الخوري، أحد رجالات المدينة آنذاك، منح المجمع المقدس  في عهد البابا بيوس السادس عام 1775 "للمسيحيين التائبين المعترفين  المتناولين القربان المقدس الزائرين كنيسة القديس يوحنا مرقس في عيد  القديسين بطرس وبولس غفرانا كاملا ثابتا فاعلا في كل الأزمنة مفيدا موفيا  عن الأنفس في العذابات المطهرية بحيث أن المسيحيين المذكورين يقدمون  ابتهالا في مدة لأجل استئصال الهرطقات وانتشار الإيمان المقدس".
 وقد يظن البعض أن مرحلة ما بعد استلام الرهبنة هذا المكان قد خلت من  المشاكل باستثناء بعض المشاكل المادية واللوجستية أو المضايقات العادية  ابان أي احتلال، إلا أن قدر هذه الكنيسة أن تنهض وتبدأ من جديد بعد كل  اعتداء، وقد نالت في أحداث الـ1840 نعمة صليب جديد، إذ قامت البحرية  الإنكليزية، خلال الحرب ضد ابراهيم باشا في نهاية حكم الأمير بشير الثاني  بتهديم جزء من واجهتها الغربية. وقد ورد في هذا الإطار في روزنامة الأنطش  التي اطلعنا عليها سرد لواقعة ضرب الكنيسة يؤكد أن مراكب الحرب حضرت لجونية  "وبلغ رؤساء العساكر أن ابراهيم باشا المصري "مْوَقَّف عسكر" في قلعة جبيل  فحضر لجهتها مركب انكليزي وضرب القلعة فقتل فيها جملة انفار ثم ضربوا  الكنيسة الكبرى مدفعا واحدا فلمّا علم به احد المشايخ الخوازنة الذي كان  معهم من قبل ابن عمه الشيخ فرنسيس الذي كان متداخلا مع كبراء الدولة  ومحبوبا منهم فمنعهم ذلك الشيخ عن ضرب الكنيسة وغيرها".
 ولكن، كالعادة، سرعان ما أعيد ترميمها، وفي سنة 1857، أعيد تعليق الجرس بعد أن سمح بذلك السلطان العثماني آنذاك.

 الترميمات الحديثة



 ولم  تنته أعمال الترميم هنا، إذ أصبح بناء الأنطش عام 1961 متداعيا بمعظمه  وغير صالح للسكن مما دفع وكيله آنذاك الأب موسى شلهوب إلى عقد مجمع ديري  وطلب الإذن بإقامة مبنىً آخر ضمن مشروعٍ متكامل درس فيه ترميمه وتجديده  بحسب الحاجة ومقتضيات العصر والمحيط.
 وفي عام 1974، بنى الأب لويس خليفه، رئيس الأنطش، ورمّم وأكمل مبنى المركز  الثقافيّ ليكون معهدًا للّغات وللنشاطات الثقافيّة. ثمّ اهتمّ الأب يوحنّا  وهبه سنة 1982 بإنجازه. وفي سنة 1987 تمّ توقيع اتفاقيّة بين إدارة الأنطش  وإدارة جامعة الروح القدس-الكسليك، لتُطلِق بموجبها كليّةَ الحقوق في جامعة  الروح القدس، ومدرسة الحقوق لبلدان البحر المتوسط. واستقطبت هذه الكليّة  طوال وجودها في هذا المركز، حتى سنة 2000 تاريخ انتقالها الى حرم الجامعة  في الكسليك، العديد من الشخصيات الحقوقيّة من العالم، ونظّمت مؤتمراتٍ  وحلقاتِ أبحاث دولية، ودوراتٍ تعليمية في حقول القانون وحقوق الإنسان  والشعوب.
 وفي سنة 2004، خصص هذا البناء لمختلف أنواع النشاطات وسمّي "مركز الأب لويس  خليفة للنشاطات الرعوية والثقافية"، وذلك وفقاً لقرار اتّخذه المجمع  الديريّ في انطش مار يوحنّا مرقس-جبيل، برئاسة الأب انطوان خليفه.
 تجدر الإشارة إلى أنه، و مع بدء الحرب اللبنانيّة عام 1975، شهد الأنطش  توافد المهجّرين وعلى دفعات (1975-1980)؛ وقد فاق عددهم 600 عائلة، كانت  الحرب قد دمّرت منازلهم وقُراهم، فكان خير ملجأ وسند. ولا زال اليوم ملجأً  وحضنا لعدد كبير من نشاطات أهل الرعية: كالفرق الكشفية والمعهد الإعدادي  للزواج ذات المهمة المزدوحة كمركز للأبحاث الإجتماعية عن الزواج ومركز  لتوجيه علمي رصين للمقدمين عليه، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فقد تم تدشين قاعة  الأباتي عمانوئيل الخوري في الطابق السفلي من بناء الأنطش لكي تكون ملتقى  لأبناء الرعيّة في أفراحهم وأتراحهم ومركزًا لاهل الثقافة والفكر. وقد  جُهِّزَت بكراسي خاصة بالمسارح، وبإنارة، ومكيّفات، وهندسة صوت.   ​ ​ الهندسة والبناء



 الصليبيون  كانوا أول من بنى هذه الكنيسة بعد زلزال عام 555 كما أسلفنا بالذكر، وكان  فن بناء الكنائس قد ازدهر كثيراً في القرون الوسطى بحيث كانوا يعتمدون  خصوصاً على فن العمارة الرومنسكي الذي يتميز بالبساطة وتناسق المقاييس  واستعمال العقود السريرية أو الأسطوانية المرتفعة والعقود المصالبة,  والأعمدة اللاصقة أو الناقصة التي تحمل تيجانا مزخرفة.
 هندسيا، كنيسة مار يوحنا مرقس في جبيل مماثلة في كثير من النواحي لكنائس  صليبية عدة، وعلى سبيل المثال كنيسة مار يوحنا في بيروت (الجامع العمري  حالياً)، وكاتدرائية الرملة في القدس وكاتدرائية السيدة العذراء في طرطوس  وهي اليوم متحف طرطوس. 
 الجهة الشرقية للكنيسة تضم ثلاث حنايا مرتبطة ببعضها بواسطة قناطر على  مستوى الخورس. للحنية الوسطى 3 نوافذ ولكل من الحنايا الجانبية نافذة  واحدة. وتتخذ النوافذ شكل قوس نصف دائري مبنية من حجارة كبيرة ولها إطاران،  الإطار الأكبر مزدان من الداخل والخارج بأعمدة صغيرة مضافة بمعظمها إثر  الترميم. أما أقدمها فهي أعمدة نافذة الحنية الجنوبية من الداخل والخارج  والتي تحمل تيجانا عربية الطراز، يقارنها كاميل أنلار بتيجان أعمدة في أحد  مساجد دمشق تعود للقرن الثالث عشر.
 وللكنيسة ثلاث أسواق: سوق رئيسية واثنتين جانبيتين، وتتضمّن هذه الأسواق ثلاث مسافات تفصل بينها أعمدة وركائز.
 أعيد بناء جهتها الجنوبية بين سنتي 1170 و 1190، وقد بُنيت بشكل أكثر بساطة  من سائر أجزاء الكنيسة. يُلاحظ في هذا الجزء الجنوبيّ، وجود قطع أعمدة  أخِذَت من أبنية قديمة وأدخلت بين المداميك بشكل أفقيّ وهذه ميزة من ابتكار  الموارنة وقد استعملوها في كنائسهم شمال سوريا منذ القرن الخامس لاسيّما  في كنيستي براد وكفرنابو. وفي هذا الجزء الجنوبي الشرقي للكنيسة جدار أكثر  سماكة يحتضن سلّمًا يؤدّي إلى سطح الكنيسة.
 ومن الجهة الشمالية، تتميّز الواجهة بنافذتين لحنايا الكنيسة تعود لبداية  القرن الثاني عشر، وللنافذتين أعمدة ذات طراز استعمل في فرنسا حوالي العام  1100، أمّا مدخل الكنيسة الشماليّ فقد اختلفت الدراسات حول تاريخه، إذ  يعيده البعض للقرن الثاني عشر أما البعض الآخر فيعيده لجملة الترميمات التي  جرت في القرن الثامن عشر. 
 ويعلو المدخل الشماليّ لوحة رخاميّة تشير بالنص الكرشوني إلى تاريخ انتهاء ترميم الكنيسة سنة 1776. 
 أما الواجهة الغربية، فتاريخ بناؤها يعود إلى فترة ترميم الكنيسة بنهاية  القرن الثامن عشر إلاّ أنّ عددا من الدراسات تُرجِّح بناؤها في النصف  الثاني للقرن التاسع عشر على أثر تهدّمها من جرّاء القصف الإنكليزيّ.
 ويعود تاريخ قبّة الجرس الحاليّة إلى عامي 1904 و 1910، وقد احتفل هذا  العام (2010) بيوبيلها المئوي. وهي لا تتميّز بطابع هندسيّ خاصّ، وقد  بُنِيَت مكان قبّة سابقة تعود لعام 1857. 
 وبالنسبة للـ"سكرستيا" (المكان الّذي يتحضّر فيه الكاهن ويلبس اللباس  الليتورجي للقدّاس)، فإن الدراسات لم تشر اليها إلا أنه من المقدر أن  بناءها يعود للقرن التاسع عشر وقد يكون قد استعمل سابقا كمعبد صغير بدليل  وجود الحنية للجهة الشرقية.



 وقبة المعمودية، هي عبارة عن بناء صغير مربع الشكل تعلوه قبة على ثلاثة أقواس منكسرة واسعة وتستند إلى ركيزتين قصيرتين. 
 تجدر الإشارة إلى انه "يظهر حول الكنيسة اثر بئر لجمع المياه كانت تمتد إلى  ما تحت قبة بيت العماد حيث تظهر قوس في وسط الحائط تحت القبة.
 أما التعديلات الحديثة، فهي بحسب ما هو مخطوط في روزنامة أنطوش جبيل، جرت  على الشكل كالتالي: مذابح الكنيسة المدرجة الرخامية والبلاط والدرابزون  الفاصل بين الخورس والصحن (وقد أزيلت واستبدلت فيما بعد) مؤرخة في نيسان  1910، أما أعمال تدعيم السقف وصبّه بالإسمنت بعد إزالة السقف الترابي تعود  لسنة 1938. وفي ما يتعلق بالرسوم الجدارية، فقد أزيلت سنة 1945. وبين عامي  1970 و1975، وضمن نطاق أعمال الترميم، أجرت المديرية العامة للآثار حفريات  حول الكنيسة أظهرت فسيفساء بيزنطية مثبتة حاليا شرقي الكنيسة قرب الأنطش،  كما اهتمت بتأهيل الكنيسة ومحيطها فأعادت تبليطها بالحجر الصخري ورصفت  بالحصى أرض الساحات الخارجية وأبدلت الأبواب الخشبية والنوافذ والزجاجيات. 
 أما السياج المحيط بالكنيسة فيعود لسنة 1989 وبيت القربان لسنة 1990 وأعمال منع تسرب المياه من السطح لعام 1993.
 وفي الكنيسة أربع لوحات زيتيّة: واحدة تمثّل عماد السيّد المسيح في نهر  الأردن تعود لسنة 1909، والثانية تمثّل يوحنّا مرقس أسقف جبيل في فينيقيا  وتعود لسنة 1937، الثالثة تمثل يوحنّا مارون أوّل بطريرك على الكنيسة  المارونيّة مجهولة التاريخ. وتعلو كل من اللوحة الثانية والثالثة السيّدة  العذراء حاملة الطفل يسوع الأولى. أمّا اللوحة الرابعة فهي للسيّدة  العذراء، لا يمكن تحديد تاريخها، رغم أن بعض المؤرخين أشاروا إلى أنها تعود  للقرن التاسع عشر. ومن الروايات أنّ الإنكليز قدّموا هذه اللوحة تعبيرًا  عن اعتذارهم لقصف الكنيسة.     

 الأب بيار: بعض المسؤولين لم يعرفوا قيمة هذه الكنيسة



 وهنا،  لا بد من التساؤل: لماذا لا يتم إلقاء الضوء على هذا المكان كشاهد مهم على  كل هذا التاريخ الذي مر عليه؟ ولماذا لا تصان مقامات مرّ عليها قديسون، لا  بل الرسل بحد ذاتهم؟ ولماذا تستقطب مقامات روحية في دول أخرى، أقل أهمية  تاريخية وحضارية، الحجاج من حول العالم ونسبة السياح الذين يزورون هذه  الكنيسة لا تزال أقل من المستوى المطلوب؟ فبولس الرسول مرّ من هنا، وبطرس  الرسول مر من هنا أيضاً، ويوحنا مرقس.... وتركوا خلفهم أبطالا ومن بينهم  القديسة الشهيدة أكويلينا الجبيلية وسائر القديسين الشهداء أيام الحكم  الروماني في مدينة جبيل وسواها...
 ورداً على هذا السؤال، ألقى الأب بيار اللوم على "الذين كانوا مسؤولين عن  الكنيسة وكانوا يجهلون القيمة التي تحملها"، مشيراً إلى أن "التكنولوجيا لا  تهم واقتناء الأمور الجديدة لمواكبة العصر لا يهم، فهذه الكنيسة هي  الوحيدة في لبنان ليوحنا مرقس، وهو شهيد بشّر في ديارنا، فلماذا مثلاً تصبح  الكنيسة المصرية مسمّاة مرقسية؟". 
 وتطرق إلى 3 مشاريع يأمل لو تتنفذ لكي تحظى هذه الكنيسة بجزء على الأقل من الأهمية التي تستحقها: 
 أولاً، الإتيان بذخيرة من كنيسة القديس مرقس في البندقية، لأن البعض سرق ما  تبقى من جثمان هذا القديس ووضعه هناك حيث تأسست كاتدرائية لكي توازي  وتنافس بجمالها وحجمها كاتدرائية القديس بطرس في روما. 
 ثانياً، طبع انجيل مرقس وتوزيعه كل عام بمئات الآلاف من النسخات. فإنجيل  مرقس هو انجيل انسانية يسوع، وهو أيضاً انجيل بطرس لأن هذا الأخير كان  معلمه.
 ثالثاً، طبع تاريخ الأنطش وكنائسه والتعريف عنه بـ5 لغات.
 وأكد الأب بيار في سياق متصل أن "الكنيسة التي تصلي هي الكنيسة الأقوى"،  موضحاً أن "الرهبانبة اللبنانية المارونية تعبت كثيرا لوصول الدير إلى ما  هو عليه اليوم ولكن يجب الإستمرار".​ ​ ​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*القديسين سرجيوس وواخس*



كانا  قائدين في الجيش الروماني تحت ولاية جالريوس ومكسيميانوس. ولما دعيا ذات  مرة لحضور الاحتفال بذبيحة كانت ستقرب للآلهة رفضا بثبات، فحمي غضب القيصر  عليهما وجردهما من رتبهما وملابسهما العسكرية. وأمر أن توضع عليهما ثياب  نسائية في حضوره، وأن يُوضع قيد حديدي في عنقيهما، وأن يمر بهما بين الجنود  في هذه الحالة حتى ما يعتريهما الخزي والمهانة. وقد احتمل القديسان بكل  شجاعة هذه الإهانات ثم أحالهما إلى أنطيوخس حاكم سوريا لكي يعذّبهما. إذ  فشل في كل محاولاته لردعهما أمر أن يصلب واخس عاريًا ويجلد جلدًا قاسيًا  بأعصاب البقر، فأسلم روحه تحت هذا التعذيب الوحشي. أما القديس
سرجيوس  فبعد أن اجتاز سلسلة من العذابات المريرة أثبت فيها صلابته وإيمانه، أمر بقطع رأسه فنال إكليل الشهادة. الاستشهاد في المسيحية
 
​ *كنيسة أبي سرجة بقصر الشمع*
 
 *تقع هذه الكنيسة في حارة القديسة بربارة خلف دير مار جرجس 
بمصر **القديمة. أُنشئت في أواخر القرن الرابع وأوائل القرن الخامس الميلادي،  وكرست على اسم سرجيون وواخس، وهما جنديان مشهوران كانا من صانعي أسرجة  الخيل في بلاط الأمبراطور الروماني مكسيميانوس.*
 
 *تتكون  العمارة الخارجية لهذه الكنيسة البازيليكية الطراز من واجهتين آجريتين  أولاهما في الناحية الشمالية تطل على حارة القديسة بربارة بطابقين في  أسفلهما مدخل هو عبارة عن باب مربع ذو مصراعين خشبيين خاليين من الزخارف  يفضي إلى الجناح الشمالي للكنيسة، وبأعلاهما ثلاثة شبابيك مستطيلة.  وثانيتهما في الناحية الغربية تطل على حارة دير مار جرجس بطابقين أخريين  بأعلاهما ثلاثة شبابيك مربعة ذات تغشيات خشبية تتألف من زخارف هندسية،  وبأسفلهما ثلاثة أبواب مربعة تفضي إلى النارثكس يغلق على كل منهما مصراعان  خشبيان خاليان من الزخارف، بالإضافة إلى باب رابع في أقصى جنوبها مسدود  حاليا.*
 
 *أما عمارتها الداخلية فتبدأ بثلاثة مداخل لكل منها  باب مربع من مصراعين خشبيين خاليين من الزخارف. ومن ثم فهي تتكون داخليا من  النارثكس والصحن والجناحين الشمالي والجنوبي والهياكل الثلاثة، بالإضافة  إلى خورس النساء والمغارة السفلية.*
 
 *بنيت جدران النارثكس من  الآجر، وفرشت أرضيته ببلاطات من الحجر المعصراني، وغطي بسقف من عروق خشبية  ترتكز على دعامتين مربعتين كبيرتين بينهما عمودان غرانيتان دائريان لكل  منها قاعدة وتاج كورنثية الطراز، لا تفصله أية أحجية خشبية عن الصحن الذي  فرشت أرضيته أيضا ببلاطات من الحجر المعصراني وغطي بسقف جمالوني من العروق  الخشبية يرتكز على دعامتين كبيرتين بينهما خمسة أعمدة أسطوانية الأبدان  بعضها رخامي وبعضها غرانيتي لكل منها قاعدة وتاج كورنثية الطراز. ويحيط  بالجزء العلوي من هذا الصحن إزار من الخشب عليه كتابات قبطية وزخارف هندسية  بسيطة من دوائر ومثلثات. وفي ناحيته الشمالية الشرقية بالقرب من الهيكل  منبر رخامي يرتكز على عشرة أعمدة رخامية مثمنة.*
 
 *يفضي إلى  الجناح الجنوبي باب يعلوه شباك كبير مغشى من الخارج بأخشاب مزخرفة يتوسطه  عمود رخامي دائري. وفي الجزء العلوي من الجدار الجنوبي لهذا الجناح ثلاثة  شبابيك مستطيلة ذات مصبعات خشبية. وفي جزئه السفلي باب يفضي إلى الحوش،  بينما يفضي إلى الجناح الشمالي باب في منتصف جداره الشمالي من أسفل عبارة  عن مصراعين خشبيين يتوسطان حجابا من الخشب الخرط تزينه زخارف هندسية بسيطة  عبارة عن مثمنات بداخلها صلبان. أما الجزء العلوي من الجدار نفسه، ففيه  ثلاثة شبابيك تشبه شبابيك الجناح الجنوبي بأخشابها وزجاجها. وفرشت أرضية  هذا الجناح ببلاطات من الحجر المعصراني وغطي بسقف من العروق الخشبية  الحديثة. وإلى الغرب منه توجد معمودية عبارة عن بئر آجرية بأرضية حجرية. *
 
 *أما  هياكل الكنيسة فتتكون من هيكل رئيس أوسط يرتفع عن أرضيتها بدرجتين يتصدره  حجاب من الحشوات الخشبية المجمّعة تزينه عناصر نباتية من الأزهار والأوراق  الملونة، وله فتحة باب على هيئة عقد مخموس ذات مصراعين تزينهما زخارف  هندسية فيها صلبان في وحدات مطعّمة بالسن والعاج وعليهما كتابات عربية.  يتوسط أرضية الهيكل مذبح رخامي تعلوه قبة ترتكز على أربعة أعمدة رخامية. *
 
 *يكتنف  هذا الهيكل الرئيس الأوسط هيكلان جانبيان أحدهما شمالي يتقدمه حجاب خشبي  من حشوات مجمّعة ومطعّمة بالسن والعاج تزينها زخارف نباتية من أزهار وأروقة  رمحية ملونة، يتوسطه باب ذو عقد مدبب مخموس يغلق عليه مصراعان خشبيان بهما  زخارف مطعّمة ذات أشكال هندسية فيها صليبان تعلوهما كتابات عربية من  سطرين. وفي أرضية هذا الهيكل باب يفضي إلى سلم هابط ينتهي إلى المغارة التي  كانت السيدة العذراء قد تخفت فيها مع ولدها من بطش هيرودس أربعة أشهر. *
 
 *غُطي  هذا الهيكل بسقف من العروق الخشبية وفيه مقصورة تضم أيقونة في أسفلها  صندوق خشبي يحوي رفات القديس سرجيون. كما أن في جزءه الشمالي باب يفضي إلى  المغارة. وفي جداره الجنوبي شباكان بمصبعات خشبية. *
 
 *يفضي  الباب في الناحية الجنوبية الغربية للكنيسة إلى خورس النساء الذي يقع في  الجزء العلوي من النارثكس والجناحين. وبه في الجهة الغربية ثلاثة شبابيك  ذات مصبعات خشبية تتوسطها أعمدة رخامية. ويطل هذا الخورس من جميع جهاته على  الصحن بمشربيات من خشب الخرط، وقد غطي بسقف من العروق الخشبية. أما  المغارة فهي ذات قبو نصف دائري يمتد أسفل الهيكل الأوسط والجناحين، ولها  باب خشبي من 

** ووجدت  العائلة المقدسة فى هذه المنطقة مغارة فسكونوا فيها - وما زالت هذه  المغارة موجودة حتى الان وقد بنيت كنيسة أسمها أبو سرجه الأثرية وهى بأسم  الشهيدين سرجيوس وواخس فوقها .
 وصف مغارة كنيسة أبو سرجه الأثرية 


هذه  المغارة عبارة عن كهف حوله الأقباط  إلى كنيسة صغيرة تحت الأرض وتقع هذه  المغارة أسفل منتصف مكان المرتلين وجزء من هيكل الكنيسة , وهناك مدخل إلى  المغارة من ناحيتين ينزل إليها بسلالم أحدهما من صالة الهيكل الجنوبى من  الكنيسة , والآخر من وسط الصالة التى فى الهيكل الشمالى . ويوجد بجانب  المغارة وداخل الهيكل البحرى للكنيسة بئر ماء قديم .
 يبلغ  طول هذه المغارة 20 قدماً وعرضها 15 قدماً وبالطبع لا يوجد بها فتحات إلا  المدخلين الذان ذكرناهما وتنخفض المغارة عن سطح الكنيسة بما لا يقل عن 21  قدماً - كما أن أرضية الكنيسة نفسها تنخفض عن سطح الأرض خارجها (الشارع ) 




بحوالى 12 قدماً , أى أن المغارة تنخفض عن مستوى سطح الأرض / الشارع بحوالى 34 قدماً 
وفى  الصورة المقابلة المغارة التى مكث فيها الرب يسوع أسفل كنيسة ابى سرجة  تعتبر المغارة الموجودة فى كنيسة ابى سرجة الأثرية من أقدس الأماكن  المسيحية فى مصر لما لها من قداسة وبركة حيث هى أثر مقدس داست على أرضها  العائلة المقدسة بكاملها ويزور هذه المغارة الأقباط والمسيحيين من مختلف  الطوائف وهى مقصد للسياح القادمين ليروا حضارة مصر وآثارها .
أهمية كنيسة ابى سرجة كأثر مقدس وتاريخى 
 ترجع  أهمية كنيسة أبى سرجة بمصر القديمة / بابليون إلى وجود المغارة التى  سكنتها العائلة المقدسة , وتقع هذه الكنيسة داخل أسوار حصن بابليون  الرومانى (البيزنطى) ويرجح المؤرخون أن بناء الكنيسة يرجع إلى أواخر القرن  الرابع واوائل القرن الخامس الميلادى وهى تعلوا المغارة التى مكثت فيها  العائلة المقدسة فترة من الزمن , وإذا كانت الكنيسة كما يرجح بعض المؤرخين  بنيت فى القرن الرابع فيمكن القول أن المغارة قد أستعملت ككنيسة منذ إعتناق  المصريين المسيحية .
 وفى سنة 789 للشهداء كانت كنيسة ابى سرجه قد تهدمت فقام بترميمها أبن السرور يوحنا بن يوسف المعروف


 
بإبن الإبح كاتم سر الخليفة المنتصر الفاطمى (24) 
 ومن  حيث شهرتها الدينية فتعتبر كنيسة ابى سرجه فى مقدمة الكنائس فى مصر وتعتبر  فى رتبة كنيسة دير أبى مقار والعذراء فى الدير المحرق , وكان يتحتم على  ألاباء البطاركة إقامة أول قداس لهم فى مصر بعد أن يقيموا اول قداس لهم فى  مدينة الإسكندرية بعد تكريزهم هناك فى الصورة المقابلة صورة أثرية (أيقونة)  تمثل وصول السيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء ويوسف البار وسالومى إلى أرض مصر  منقولة عن ايقونة بكنيسة أبى سرجة بمصر القديمة ترجع إلى القرن التاسع  الميلادى تقريباً .
 فى  سنة 768م أفرج الخليفة مروان ين محمد عن البطريرك الأنبا ميخائيل الأول  البابا الـ 46 الذى طلب من مالاً وفيراً وعجز عن سدادة فالقاة فى السجن  وكان أول شئ فعله القديس الأنبا ميخائيل أنه ذهب إلى كنيسة ابى سرجه وأقام  فيها صلاة الشكر . 
 فى  سنة 975م تم أنتخاب البطريرك الأنبا أبرآم السريانى البابا الـ 62 فى  كنيسة ابى سرجه فقد أجنمع فيها الأساقفة وأعيان القبط لأنتخابه وقد أشتهر  البابا أبرآم السريانى أن فى عهده نقل جبل المقطم . 
 وذكر  المؤرخون أن كثيراً ما كان يجتمع في كنيسة أبى سرجه الأساقفة والأراخنة  لأنتخاب البطريرك فى العهود القديمة حتى أوائل القرن 12 الميلادى حيث أنتخب  فيها البطريرك الأنبا مكاريوس الثانى البابا الـ   فى عام 1102 م
 أكتشف  بكنيسة ابى سرجه أقدم مذبح خشبى من الجوز عرف فى تاريخ الكنيسة وكذلك  تيجان كونثية يرجع تاريخها غالباً إلى القرن السادس الميلادى . 
المدة التى مكثت فيها العائلة المقدسة فى المغارة ( الكهف) الذى اسفل كنيسة ابى سرجة  
 وكانت  الأوثان تتحطم ولم يستطيعوا البقاء فى بابليون مصر إلا اياماً قليلة لا  تزيد عن أسبوع وهربت شياطين الأصنام الأمر الذى أهاج الكهنة فذهبوا إلى  الوالى فأراد قتل هذا الصبى (25) فكانت تهرب العائلة المقدسة منهم حتى لا  ينتقم الكهنة ويبدوا أنهم لم يمكثوا طويلاً فى بابليون مصر  وقال الرب يسوع  لوالدته : " سيكون هنا بيعة ( كنيسة ) حسنة على أسمك وستكون محطاً  للزائرين وميناء للخلاص " .. وما زالت هذه الكنيسة ميناء للخلاص ومحطاً  للزيارة لأقباط مصر ومسيحى العالم من السياح .   
 ويقول  المتنيح العلامة الأنبا غريغوريوس أسقف الدراسات العليا فى مقاله له فى  جريدة وطنى بتاريخ   12/6/2005 م  عدد   2268 : " في‏ ‏بابيلون‏ ‏مصر‏  ‏القديمة‏-(‏كنيسة‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سرجة‏)‏
 علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏العائلة‏ ‏المقدسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏رحلتها‏ ‏من‏ ‏الصعيد‏ ‏إلي‏  ‏فلسطين‏,‏جاءت‏ ‏إلي‏ (‏مصر‏ ‏القديمة‏) ‏قبل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تذهب‏ ‏إلي‏  (‏المطرية‏) ‏ثم‏ ‏المحمة‏ (‏أو‏ ‏مسطرد‏) ‏في‏ ‏المنطقة‏ ‏المعروفة‏  ‏بفسطاط‏ ‏مصر‏,‏وكانت‏ ‏تسمي‏ (‏ببابيلون‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏القديمة‏).‏وهناك‏  ‏سكنوا‏ (‏المغارة‏) ‏التي‏ ‏توجد‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏بكنيسة‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏سرجيوس‏  ‏المشهورة‏ ‏بـ‏(‏أبي‏ ‏سرجة‏).‏ولقد‏ ‏اختلف‏ ‏المؤرخون‏ ‏في‏ ‏سبب‏  ‏تسمية‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المنطقة‏ ‏ببابيلون‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏القديمة‏.‏فقال‏ ‏ديودور‏  ‏الصقلي‏:‏إن‏ ‏الأسري‏ ‏البابليين‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏أسرهم‏ ‏رمسيس‏ ‏الأكبر‏  (‏وهو‏ ‏رعمسيس‏ ‏الثاني‏) ‏من‏ ‏آسيا‏,‏احتلوا‏ ‏قلعة‏ (‏هابنين‏) ‏علي‏  ‏شاطئ‏ ‏النيل‏ ‏تجاه‏ ‏مدينة‏ (‏منف‏).‏وبنوا‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏مدينة‏ ‏دعوها‏  (‏بابيلون‏) ‏أو‏ (‏بابل‏),‏علي‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏عاصمة‏ ‏بلادهم‏.‏وقال‏  (‏كزانوفا‏) CASANOVA (1861-1926) ‏أحد‏ ‏أعضاء‏ ‏جمعية‏ ‏العاديات‏  (‏الآثار‏) ‏المصرية‏ ‏في‏ ‏القاهرة‏ (‏ورد‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكتابات‏  ‏الهيروغليفية‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏في‏ ‏سالف‏ ‏الأعصار‏ ‏هيكل‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏ببعيد‏  ‏عن‏ ‏دير‏ ‏القبط‏ ‏المسمي‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏دير‏ ‏بابيلون‏,‏وفي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الهكيل‏  ‏كان‏ ‏كهنة‏ ‏القبط‏ (‏في‏ ‏عصر‏ ‏الوثنية‏) ‏يحلون‏ ‏العجل‏ ‏أبيس‏  (‏أحد‏ ‏معبوداتهم‏) ‏ليستريح‏ ‏برهة‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏مسيره‏ ‏من‏ (‏منف‏) ‏إلي‏  ‏عين‏ ‏شمس‏.‏وكان‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏المكان‏ ‏بالقبطية‏ (‏بي‏ ‏أبين‏ ‏اون‏)  ‏أي‏ ‏مقام‏ ‏أبيس‏ ‏في‏ ‏سيره‏ ‏إلي‏ (‏اون‏),‏وهي‏ ‏هليوبوليس‏,‏فصحف‏  ‏اليونان‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الاسم‏ ‏وجعلوه‏ (‏بابيلون‏) (‏انظر‏ ‏كتاب‏ ‏تاريخ‏  ‏الأمة‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏في‏ ‏عصري‏ ‏الوثنية‏ ‏والمسيحية‏ ‏لسليم‏ ‏سليمان‏  ‏صفحة‏ 268,267).‏وتؤكد‏ ‏المصادر‏ ‏التاريخية‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏في‏ ‏بابيلون‏  ‏معبد‏ ‏لليهود‏ ‏شبيه‏ ‏بهيكل‏ ‏أورشليم‏ ‏بني‏ ‏نحو‏ ‏سنة‏ 160 ‏ق‏.‏م‏  (‏تاريخ‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏لمنسي‏ ‏القمص‏ ‏صفحة‏ 4) ‏وأن‏ ‏مجمع‏  ‏اليهود‏ ‏القائم‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏البقعة‏ ‏والمعروف‏ ‏بمجمع‏ ‏بن‏  ‏عزرا‏ ‏والذي‏ ‏بني‏ ‏نحو‏ 1150 ‏لميلاد‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏وكان‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏ذلك‏  ‏كنيسة‏ ‏قبطية‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏الملائكة‏ ‏ميخائيل‏,‏قد‏ ‏أقيم‏ ‏في‏  ‏الموقع‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يقوم‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏مجمع‏ ‏يهودي‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏أقدم‏  ‏عهدا‏.‏وهذا‏ ‏المجمع‏ ‏بدوره‏ ‏كان‏ ‏قد‏ ‏شيد‏ ‏في‏ ‏المكان‏ ‏نفسه‏  ‏الذي‏ ‏وعظ‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏إرميا‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏إلي‏  ‏مصر‏.(‏إرميا‏43:7,6),(44: 15-24).‏
 ويبلغ‏ ‏طول‏ ‏المغارة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أقيمت‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏المعروفة‏  ‏باسم‏ (‏أبي‏ ‏سرجة‏) ‏عشرين‏ ‏قدما‏,‏وعرضها‏ ‏خمسة‏ ‏عشر‏  ‏قدما‏,‏وليست‏ ‏بها‏ ‏منافذ‏.‏وقيل‏ ‏إن‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏الأصلية‏ ‏أقيمت‏  ‏في‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏الرسولي‏,‏وعلي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏تعد‏ ‏من‏ ‏أقدم‏ ‏الكنائس‏ ‏التي‏  ‏بنيت‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏.‏وقد‏ ‏تهدمت‏ ‏فيما‏ ‏بعد‏,‏في‏ ‏أواخر‏ ‏عصر‏ ‏الدولة‏  ‏الأموية‏,‏عندما‏ ‏أحرق‏ ‏مروان‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏الفسطاط‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏خلفاء‏  ‏بني‏ ‏أمية‏ (744-750)‏م‏ ‏فقام‏ ‏بترميمها‏ ‏ابن‏ ‏السرور‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏بن‏  ‏يوسف‏ ‏المعروف‏ ‏بابن‏ ‏الأبح‏,‏كاتم‏ ‏سر‏ ‏الخليفة‏ ‏المستنصر‏  ‏الفاطمي‏ ‏سنة‏ 789 ‏للشهداء‏ (=1073‏م‏)
*​*

*​*
*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

​




​



 

 منقول​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الكنائس في حمص و الأبنية الأثرية المسيحية :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ ::  مطرانية وكنائس الروم الارثذوكس في حمص ::​ تقع في حي بستان الديوان بنيت أيام العهد العثماني.
 كنيسة الأربعين شهيد:​  تعتبر كاتدرائية الأربعين شهيد من أقدم الكنائس في حمص وهي   الكنيسة الرئيسية للروم الأرثوذكس. وقد شيدت على أنقاض كنيسة عظيمة قبلها كانت قد   خربت في زلزال عام 1159 كما هو واضح من بعض الأحجار الضخمة الموجودة في مداميكها   الأولى . 
 إلا أن أقدم ذكر للكينسة بإسمها الحالي بعود للعام 1261 عندما أمر الظاهر بيبرس   بهدمها نتيجة غضبه من المسيحيين في حمص بسبب وشاية كاذبة . وعندما عرف الحقيقية كان   قد هدم الجزء الغربي منها فصفح عنهم وأوقف الهدم . فسارع المسيحيون إلى ترميمها   فسقفوا الجزء الغربي المتهدم بسقف خشبي وبقيت على هذا الحال حتى عام 1890 عندما ظهر   شرخ في سقفها فهدمت وأعيد بناؤها ووسعت لتأخذ شكلها الحالي . وقد تم الإنتهاء من   ترميمها عام 1898 كما هو مدون على الأيقونسطاس ثم أعيد ترميمها وتزيينها بأيقونات   الجدارية حديثاً عام 1994 مع مراعاة الحفاظ على ما تحتويه من تحف قديمة تعود إلى   القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر مثل منبر الواعظ والأبواب الخشبية وقطع التباليط   القيشاني.
 الترميم والتزيينات الجدارية تمت في عهد المثلث الرحمات المطران الكسي عبد الكريم   عام 1994 . 
 وما تبقى من أعمال : إضاءة - مقاعد – رسوم . هو في عهد صاحب السيادة المتروبوليت   جاورجيوس أبو زخم وبمتابعة كاهن الرعية المتقدم في الكهنة الأب إندراوس تامر . وعما   قريب يتم الإنتهاء من هذه الأعمال بشفاعة القديسين الاربعين شهيداً لتكن مع الجميع.​ *   	( الأربعين شهيداً )  شهداء سبسطية الأربعون / القرن 4 م*  لما   	فك ليسينيوس قيصر ( 308 – 323 ) رباطه   	بقسطنطين الملك بان حقده على المسيحيين واضحاً فأصدر مراسيم بملاحقتهم والفتك   	بهم . وتنفيذاً لسياسته عين على المقاطعات حكاماً منتخبين شدد عليهم بضرورة   	إتباع أسلوب القبضة الحديدية إزاء أعداء الأمة . فإن تمكنوا من إخضاعهم   	وإستعادتهم فحسناً يفعلون وإن عاند المسيحيون وتصلبوا فأنزل بحقهم أقسى   	العقوبات تهويلاً وتأديباً .   	أما الحاكم المعين على بلاد الكبادوك وأرمينيا الصغرى فكان إسمه أغريقولاوس   	وكان أحد أكثر المتحمسين لتنفيذ الأوامر الملكية . لهذه الغاية إستدعى إلى   	سبسطية ، وهي مقر إقامته ، الفيلق الثاني عشر المعروف بالفيلق الناري أو فيلق   	الرعد الذي كان بإمرة الدوق ليسياس . وقد طلب من العسكر تقديم الإكرام لآلهة   	المملكة تعبيراً عن ولائهم للوطن وقيصر . الكل خضع إلا أربعون إمتنعوا لأنهم   	مسيحيون . جاء هؤلاء من أماكن مختلفة لكن وحدهم الإيمان والحب . مثلوا أمام   	الحاكم كرجل واحد أو كمصارعين جاؤوا ليسجلوا أسماءهم في سجل المواجهة . كلهم   	كشف عن هويته بالطريقة عينها : ( أنا مسيحي ) !   	حاول أغريقولاوس ، أول الأمر ، أن يستعيدهم بالكلام الملق منوهاً بشجاعتهم   	وحظوتهم لدى قيصر وواعداً إياهم بالحسنات لو خضعوا لأوامره . أجابه القديسون :   	إذا كنا قد حاربنا بشجاعة من أجل ملك الأرض فكم يجب علينا أن نحارب ، بحمية أشد   	، من أجل سيد الخليقة . بالنسبة لنا لا حياة إلا الموت لأجل المسيح !   	أودع الشهداء السجن بإنتظار الجلسة التالية .  جثوا على ركبهم وسألوا ربهم   	العون وأنشدوا المزامير .  وقد ظهر لهم الرب يسوع وقال لهم :  	( لقد كانت بدايتكم حسنة لكن الإكليل لا يعطى لكم إلا إذا بقيتم أمناء إلى المنتهى ! )   	صباح اليوم التالي أوقفهم الحاكم أمامه من جديد . عاد فأسمعهم الكلام المعسول   	فتصدى له أحد الأربعين ، المدعو كنديدوس ، وفضح لطفه الكاذب ، فخرج الحاكم عن   	طوره وصار يغلي .  لكنه في غياب ليسياس القائد المباشر ، وجد نفسه عاجزاً عن   	إتخاذ أي تدبير في حقهم فتصبر وانتظر،  فيما أعيد الأربعون إلى السجن .    	ومرت سبعة أيام ووصل ليسياس . إستيق الموقوفون ليمثلوا أمامه . في الطريق قال   	أحدهم مشجعاً إخوانه ، وهو كيريون  :  ثلاثة هم   	أعداؤنا الشيطان وليسياس والحاكم .  ولكن ما الذي يقدرون عليه ونحن أربعون جندياً ليسوع المسيح ؟ !   	  فلما رأى ليسياس صلابتهم وثباتهم أمر بقية الجنود الحاضرين بكسر أسنانهم   	بالحجارة .  وما إن تحركوا لينفذوا الأمر حتى حل عليهم روح إضطراب ودبَّ   	البلبال بينهم فأخذ بعضهم يضرب بعضاً  . أما ليسياس فأثار المشهد غيظه فأخذ   	حجراً ورمى به القديسين فلم يصب أياً منهم بل أصاب الحاكم وجرحه جرحاً بليغاً .   	وانتهى المشهد بأن أعيد الشهداء إلى السجن بإنتظار إتخاذ قرار بشأن نوع التعذيب   	الذي ينبغي إنزاله بهم.    	أمر الحاكم بتجريد القديسين من ثيابهم وتركهم في العراء على البحيرة المتجمدة   	التي كانت تبعد قليلاً عن المدينة . الغرض كان إهلاكهم بالآلام الرهيبة الناتجة   	عن البرد القارس في تلك الأنحاء.  واستكمالاً للمشهد جعل أغريقولاوس ، عند طرف   	البحيرة حماماُ ساخناً تعريضاً للقديسين للتجربة  . رد فعل الشهداء لدى سماعهم   	الخبر كان الفرح لأن جلجلتهم قد أشرفت على نهايتها وساعة الحق قد حضرت لهم .	   	نزع القديسون ثيابهم وألقوها عنهم . جعلوا على البحيرة في حرارة متدنية جداً .   	 حرارة الإيمان بالله وحدها كانت تدفئهم  . عانوا الليل بطوله وأخذت أجسادهم   	تثقل والدم يتجمد في عروقهم وعظمت آلامهم . كلهم تقوى بالله إلا واحد خارت   	عزيمته فاستسلم . فلما دخل غرفة المياه الساخنة أصيب بصدمة بسبب الفرق بين   	حرارة جسمه وحرارة الحمام فسقط ميتاً لتوه وخسر الدنيا وإكليل الحياة معاً  .   	 أما التسعة والثلاثون الباقون فنزلت عليهم من السماء أكاليل الظفر . ونزل   	أيضاً إكليل إضافي لم يكن من يستقر عليه .  هذا رآه عسكري إسمه أغلايوس فاستنار   	ضميره بالإيمان بيسوع  .  للحال خلع ثيابه وتعرى ونزل لينضم إلى القديسين   	مجاهراً بكونه هو أيضاً مسيحي .  فحظي أغلايوس بالإكليل الأخير وبقي عدد   	الشهداء على ما هو عليه .    	في صباح اليوم التالي ، أمر أغريقولاوس الحاكم بسحب أجساد القديسين من البحيرة   	وتحطيم سوقهم ثم أخذهم وإلقائهم في النار لكي لا يبقى لهم أثر يخبر عنهم .  وإذ   	تمم الجلادون ماهو مطلوب منهم وجعلوا الأجساد في عربة لاحظوا أن واحداً منهم   	كان لايزال بعد حياً  ،  وهو أصغرهم وإسمه مليتون فتركوه عساهم يحملونه على   	العودة عن قراره .  وإذ فعلوا ذلك على مرأى من أمه التي كانت حاضرة ،  دنت منه   	وأخذته بذراعيها وجعلته في العربة وهي تشجعه حتى لا يخسر إكليل الحياة ،  ثم   	رافقت العربة والبشر يملأها.   	وكان أن أحرق الشهداء ونثر رمادهم وألقيت عظامهم في النهر .  ولكن بعد ثلاثة   	أيام ظهروا في رؤيا لبطرس ، أسقف سبسطية ، وأشاروا إلى الموضع من النهر حيث   	كانت عظامهم .  وقد ورد أن عظامهم توزعت في أمكنة عديدة وإن إكرامهم إنتشر ،   	 بصورة خاصة ، بفضل عائلة القديس باسيليوس الكبير . القديسة أماليا والدة   	القديس باسيليوس بنت أول كنيسة على إسم الأربعين شهيداً.  والدير الذي رأسته   	مكرينا حمل إسمهم أيضاً .  كذلك ألقى القديسان باسيليوس الكبير وغريغوريوس   	النيصصي ، وأخوه مواعظ هامة في إكرامهم .  والقديسان أفرام السوري  ويوحنا   	الذهبي الفم فعلا الشئ نفسه . القديس باسيليوس الكبير قال عن رفاتهم المقدسة  	: ( إنها كالأسوار   	تحفظنا  من هجمات العدو ، تقوم الساقطين وتشدد الضعفاء  ) . وقد ذكر   	المؤرخان زوسومينوس وبركوبيوس أن بعضاً من رفات الأربعين جرى نقله إلى   	القسطنطينية وأن العديد من الرؤى والآيات جرى تسجيلها هناك .  	 *   	كان إستشهاد هؤلاء القديسين حوالي عام 320 م   	.*​    دير ماراليان​ 



​ القديس الشهيد والطبيب الشافي إيليان الحمصي    يوليان)
    ولد القديس إيليان في مدينة حمص ( القرن الثالث   للميلاد ) منحدراً من عائلة عريقة في الغنى والوجاهة . فوالده كان مستشاراً خاصاً   لحاكم المدينة ، ومتمتعاً بمركز مرموق . غير أنه كان وثنياً غيوراً على عبادة   الأصنام في زمن سادت فيه الوثنية بتشجيع من الإمبراطور الروماني نوميريان ، وقامت   فيه حملة إضطهادات واسعة ضد المسيحيين في أنحاء الإمبراطورية جميعها طالت مسيحيي   مدينة حمص .
 أما القديس إيليان فكان قد تربى على يد مربية مسيحية أوصت بها والدته الفاضلة فتحلى   بجميع الفضائل المسيحية ، ولم يكترث بمغريات هذا العالم ، بل كان يضع كل رجائه ف   يسوع المسيح ، ويداوم على الصلاة ويمارس الصوم، ويزور المساجين ويواسيهم مشدداً   إيمانهم ومقوياً عزيمتهم . وكان طبيباً يعالج المرضى بمحبة فائقة ويحثهم على   الإيمان المسيحي شافياً إياهم جسداً وروحاً ، وناسباً الشفاء إلى الرب يسوع . ذاع   صيته فأسرع الناس إليه من كل حدب وصوب طالبين الشفاء ، مما جعل نار الحسد تشتغل في   أطباء حمص ، فقصدوا أباه يشكون إيليان بالمسيحية وهزأةً بآلهتهم الوثنية ، ويهددون   بإيصال الخبر إلى مسامع الإمبراطور . فما كان منه إلا أن قبض على أسقف المدينة   سلوان وتلميذيه الشماس لوقا والقاريء موكيوس فيما كانوا يبشرون ، وأمر بتعذيبهم   والطواف بهم في المدينة لإذلالهم ، ثم بإلقائهم في السجن .
 لدى مثولهم أمام الحاكم أبدى المعترفون الثلاثة تمسكهم بإيمانهم وعدم مبالاتهم   بالتعذيبات التي تنتظرهم ، فأرسلهم إلى صور ليزعزع إيمانهم ولكن عبثاً . أعيدوا إلى   حمص لبلقى بهم طعاماً للحيوانات المفترسة ، قكان القديس إيليان في مقدمة مستقبليهم   ، وعانقهم وقبل قيودهم وجهر بإيمانه . 
 أرسله أبوه إلى الحاكم لينظر في أمره فطرح في السجن ،وفيما المطران وتلميذاه في   الطريق إلى الملعب حيث الوحوش الضارية تنتظرهم ، فر إيليان ولحق بهم وأظفر عطفه لهم   سائلاً أن يشاركهم الشهادة ونعيم الفرح . وحين كانت الحيوانات تفترسهم كان يصلي   فظهر له ملاك وخاطبه : لا تحزن يا إيليان ،إن إكليلاً قد أعد لك ، وستغلب أعدائك .   لا تخش عذابهم فإني معك. تهلل وجه القديس وبارك الرب وصلى طالباً من الله أن يقبله   ويجعله مستحقاً نوال إكليل الإستشهاد . بلغ الخبر مسامع أبيه فإستشاط غضباً وذهب   إليه وضربه حتى سال دمه ، وأمر الجنود بربطه والطواف به حول المدينة . وحين أمر   بقطع عنقه ، سأله الناس أن يتريث قليلاً على إبنه الوحيد عل الآلهة ترد قلبه إلى   عبادتها . أعادوه إلى المدينة ، لكنه ما إن إقترب من دار والده حتى أخذ يعترف : أنا   إيليان المسيحي الطبيب المشهور في هذه المدينة . أؤمن بالمسيح الذي أتى لخلاص   العالم وعرفنا على طريق الحياة ... وأنتم يا أهل حمص آمنوا بهذا الإله العظيم   ليعطيكم النعيم في ملكوته السماوي . عند ئذ رجمه الوثنيون بالحجارة، وأعيد إلى   السجن حيث بقي أحد عشر شهراً ، واظب فيها على التبشير وشفاء المرضى وتحقيق العجائب.   خشي والده أن يستميل القديس إلى معتقداته المسيحية أغلب أهالي المدينة فتوسل إليه   أن يرجع عن إيمانه فأبى ، ثم أنذره فرفض القديس بحزم وإلتمس من الحاكم أن يأذن له   بالصلاة قبل أن يأمر بقتله فأذن . إتجه القديس إلى الشرق وضم يديه على صدره بشكل   صليب ورفع عينيه إلى السماءولفظ الصلاة التالية :       ( أيها الرب إلهي ، مصدر   العطف والرأفة يا من أرسلت إبنك الوحيد فادياً ومنقذاً للعالم من عبء العذاب الأبدي   . ومع فتحك أحضان محبتك لقبول كل من يأتي إليك سمحت أن يكون طريق الخلود مملوءاً   بالأشواك ، لتظهر فضيلة المجاهدين حسناً، ويتعلموا الرجولة الصحيحة .أرجو أن تتعطف   على هذا الوليد الذي لم تمنعه حداثة سنه من التشبث بكل قوته في الرجاء الثابت بك .   فلا تسمح يا معين الرحمة أن يجد الخوف إلى قلبي سبيلاً . قد سررت يا إلهي أن يكون   لك قطيع في هذا البلد الطيب . ولكنك سمحت لحكمة نجهلها أن تخترق الذئاب سياجه ،   وتفتك بالراعي نفسه فإعطف بناظرك الرحيم على القطيع المشتت ، وإجمع فلوله تحت كنفك،   فلا بمتهنه كل عابر سبيل . أفض اللهم على أهالي هذا البلد الجميل أنوار معرفتك   ليستضيؤا بهداك . وأرهم شيئا من جمالك السامي وصفاتك الحسنى ، ليشغلوا بها عما سواك   . إن قلوب العباد بيديك كجداول مياه ، فحول ميولهم إلى الخير وأبعدهم عن الشر .   واسند بيمينك القادرة ضعف هذا التائق إليك ليرتع أنى شئت في بحبوحة رضاك . ..آمينً   ... ) 
    ختم القديس صلاته ، فطلب الحاضرون التعجيل بقتله   ،إلا أن والده نهاهم عن ذلك طالباً تعذيبه أولاً، فسلمه إلى الجلادين ليغرزوا   المسامير الطوال في رأسه ويديه وقدميه . وفي غمرة الألم أخذ القديس يسبح الله ويقول   " :أعطني اللهم القوة لأتحمل هذا العذاب ، وإغفر لهذه المدينة خطيئة سفك دماء عبيدك   الأبرياء"
 ثم أغمي عليه ، فتركه الجلادون وإنصرفوا ظناً منهم أنه مات. غير أنه كان حياً ، وما   جمع قواه حتى جر نفسه إلى مغارة قديمة ، كانت مصنعاً لفخاري مسيحي ، حيث أسلم الروح   في 6 شباط سنة 285 م. جاء الفخاري في الصباح إلى عمله فوجد جسد الشهيد ملقى على   الأرض. شك أن يكون الوثنيون قد نصبوا له فخاً فاستولى عليه الفزع وهرب . إلا أن   إيليان ظهر له في الليل. ساطع الجمال في لباس طبيب. فطمأنه وطلب منه أن ينقل جسده   إلى الكنيسةالقديمة(التي كانت مكرسة للرسل وللقديسة بربارة ) . وهناك تقبله،بفرح   عظيم ، المؤمنون المجتمعون سراً ودفنوه بإكرام. وكانت رفاته تشفي المرضى وتحقق   عجائب متنوعة. وتتميز أيقونات القديس إيليان بتصوير الهاون والمطرقة وهما يرمزان   غلى مهنة الطبيب ، والمعروف أن المطرقة كانت تستعمل لسحق الأعشاب الطبية في الهاون   . وإن الأوساط الشعبية في حمص لا تزال تعتقد أن سماع صوت المطرقة في الهاون يعتبر   علامة شفاء المريض . 
 كنيسة القديس إيليان​ إن كنيسة القديس إيليان في مسقط رأسه حمص هي   الوحيدة في العالم التي تحمل هذا الإسم وتعود إلى القرن الخامس للميلاد ، ففي 15   نيسان سنة 432 م جمع بولس أسقف حمص الكهنة وأبناء الرعية في الكنيسة القديمة حيث   قضوا الليل في الصلاة ثم نقلوا رفات القديس إلى الكنيسة الجديدة – التي بناها   الأسقف من ماله الخاص – ووضعوا جسد الشهيد في تابوت من الرخام مستطيل الشكل وذي   غطاء هرمي ، وهو مزين على جوانبه وعلى الغطاء بأحد عشر صليباً نافراً . 
 تعرضت الكنيسة للضرر عبر العصور وخاصة في العصور الوسطى ، ولم يسلم منها حتى منتصف   القرن التاسع سوى جناح صغير طوله ستة أمتار وعرضه خمسة . قام أبناء حمص عام 1843 م   بتوسيع الكنيسة وترميمها، وكان على رأسهم الخوري يوسف رباحية ، فصارت تحتوي على   ثلاثة أجنحة ينتهي الأيمن منها بالديماسالذي يضم ضريح القديس،وأما الأوسط والأيسر   فينتهيان بهيكلين جديدين أضيفا . كما أقيم أيقونسطاس وبلطت الأرض بالرخام. وفي عام   1845 م قام مطران حمص متوديوس بتدشين الكنيسة . وفي العام 1970 م قرر سيادة مطران   حمص أليكسي عبد الكريم راعي الأبرشية ترميم هذه الكنيسة وإزالة معالم التآكل في   سقفها وجدرانها. وفيما كان العمال عاكفين على كشط الحيطان لطليها من جديد عثروا في   الديماس حول ضريح القديس إيليان وفوقه،على رسوم جدارية ( فريسك ) رائعة تحمل كتابات   يونانية وعربية،كما ظهرت بقايا من الفسيفساء. تمت دراستهما من قبل مديرية الآثار   والمتاحف وتبين أن قطع الفسيفساء تعود إلى القرن السادس الميلادي ، وأنه لما سقطت   مكعباتها في عهد لاحق من جراء تأثير الرطوبة استعيض عنها بالرسوم الجدارية . هم   سيادة المطران أليكسي راعي الأبرشية بترميم تلك الرسوم ، وبتزيين جميع جدران   الكنيسة برسوم جديدة كي تزداد رونقاً وبهاءً، وكلف بهذه المهمة إثنين من رسامي   الأيقونات وهما الأخوان موروشان من رومانيا. وفي 3 شباط 1974 م بارك غبطة البطريرك   إلياس الرابع بطريركك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق مع سيادةالمطران أليكسي عبد الكريم   ميتروبوليت حمص وتوابعها تدشين الكنيسة وقد إرتدت حلة جديدة تجعلها فريدة بين   الكنائس . وقد شاركتبهذه المناسب الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية في رومانيا بمباركة بطريركها   يوستنيانوس، فأهدت الأيقونسطاس الخشبي المحفور في مشغلها في بوخارست مع أيقوناته   التي صورت بيد الأب صوفيان من رومانيا أيضاَ .
 وهذه الكنيسة يقصدها المؤمنون والسياح من كافة أرجاء العالم – شرقاً وغرباً – كشاهد   إيماني وأثر عمراني . وفي 6 شباط من كل عام تحتفل المدينة بعيد شفيعها القديس   إيليان الحمصي في ذكرى إستشهاده بحيث تقيم الكنيسة صلاة الغروب بعد ظهر 5 شباط كما   تقيم قداساً على الضريح في الساعة 7 صباحاً العيد 6/2 يتلوه القداس الإحتفالي بدءاً   من الساعة 8 صباحاً
 وتقام حالياً وعلى مدار السنة الصلوات في الساعة التاسعة من صباح كل يوم جمعة .   نفعنا الله بشفاعة هذا القديس الشهيد والطبيب الشافي .... آمين ... ​ وصف كنيسة (مارليان):
تقع كنيسة مار اليان قرب السور الشرقي   لمدينة حمص القديمة,وبالتحديد في الجهة الشمالية الشرقية منه وتطل على شارع امرؤ   القيس وتشغل جزء من العقار/559/المنطقة الثالثة كبناء ,والقسم الاكبر من العقار يقع   في الجهة الغربية وهو عبارة عن مقبرة في اعلى مدخلها لوحة رخامية كتب عليها من امن   بي وان مات فسيحيا)وعلى جانبي الكتابة رسوم لصور ملائكية وفي اعلاها صليب رخامي.
اولا:المدخل الخارجي:
باب من الحجر الاسود البازلتي الجيد   الصنع,ثبت في اعلاه لوحة رخامية كتب عليها(دير القديس مار اليان للروم الارثوذكس,   جدد هذا الباب سنة 1914)أما باحة الكنيسة والممرات فهي مرصوفة بالبلاط الحجري   الاسود.
 ثانيا:المدخل الرئيسي:
 بعد عبور الباحة من مدخل الكنيسة الخارجي باتجاه المقبرة,وفي الجهة الجنوبية   الغربية من بناء الكنيسة يتواجد ليوان يعرف بالمدخل الرئيسي أو الدهليز المنظم   للدخول لقاعة الصلاة. والليوان المذكور يضم ثلاثة قناطر تأخذ شكل القوس النصف دائري   ,اثنان في الجهة الغربية وواحد في الجنوبية.
 وضمن اليوان بابان في الجهة الشرقية يؤديان الى قاعة الصلاة مباشرة يعلو أحدهما   لوحة رخامية كتب عليها:
 لقد أحببت الذين يحبون جمال بيتك يارب ومحلة مجدك
 لشهيد حمص شيد ذا الدير الذي أضحى مزارا للبعيد وللقريب
 فلنفتخر هذي المدينة اذ بها قد أشرق القديس اليان الطيب
 اياته في البر شاهدة له اذكل مستشف أتاه بالصنع العجيب
 أعجب بهيكله وحسن ضريحه هذا الذي بالصنع العجيب
 قد جددت كرماء حمص مقامه فبدا بهذا المنظر البهيج الرحيب
 فلهم من الناس الثناء معطرا ولهم ثواب من ندى الرب المثيب
 ولذا مآثرهم غدت مكتوبة وشيبة أدخ لشمس لاتغيب
 (دون بأسفلها التاريخ "سنة 1845ميلادية")
 ويعلو الليوان شعرية(شعريحة) كانت تستخدم قديما لجلوس النساء عليها اثناء أداء   الصلاة.ويعلو الشعرية من الخارج في الزاوية الجنوبية الغربية من بناء الكنيسة صومعة   الناقوس المعدني.
 وخلف الكنيسة من الجهة الشمالية حديقة للزهور ضمنها نصف قنطرة حجرية ضخمة قديمة كان   لها تتمة في الجهة الاخرى.
ثالثا:قاعة الصلاة:
تأخذ شكل المستطيل القريب من المربع   أبعادة(13,90×14,70م)أرضيتها مبلطة بالرخام الابيض والاسود وهي مجزئة إلى ثلاثة   أقسام سقفها على أربعة أعمدة,ويشكل السقف قناطر تأخذ شكل النصف دائري.
 زينت قاعدة الصلاة برسوم جدارية حديثة تمثل السيدة العذراء والسيد المسيح والعديد   من القدسين في اوضاع وطقوس وصور دينية مختلفة.كما دونت بعض الكتابات الدينية من   الكتاب المقدس,وبعض الكتابات التاريخية تشير الترميم البناء,منها كتب على ساكف   المدخلين ضمن قاعة الصلاة من الداخل وهي بعون الله تعالى- تم ترميم هذا الدير   المقدس وتزيين جدرانه بالرسوم- (الفريسك)في عهد سيادة متروبوليت حمص   وتوابعهاالمطران- ألكسي عبد الكريم وبمساعيه ورعايته قام بأعمال الرسم الاخوان:مشيل   وكابي (كتبت الاسماء بالاحرف اللاتينية) – من كنيسة الارثذكسية في بخارست(رومانيا)   – ابتداءاً من 12 نيسان حتى 28 تشرين الثاني 1973-كتب النصوص الخطاط سليم عماري.
 وعلى الباب الثاني المجاور كتابات تشير لمايلي:
 بوشر-بترميم هذا الدير المقدس ورسم جدرانه حسب فن الفريسك-في ايام وكالة عبيد الله   :المرحوم أسطفان نقولازيات-وليم توفيق مغربي-بدري نوري أخرس-فهمي عبد النور   صباغ-حسني غطاس كباش-ضياء شكري نورية.
 في الجهة الشرقية من قاعة الصلاة العديد من الايقونات تمثل مار اليان بالاضافة الى   الإيكونستاس:إذ أن الجزء العلوي منه مصنوع من الخشب البني اللون وفيه ثمانية وعشرون   أيقونة تمثل مشاهدة إنجيلية مختلفة.
رابعا :الهيكل:
يضم المذبح الحجري القديم ,وللهيكل خمسة   أبواب والباب الرئيسي يقع مقابل المذبح مباشرة وثلاثة بالشمال منه,وواحد في   جنوبه.وضمن بناء الهيكل باب يؤدي الى تابوت القديس ايليان العجائبي(مارليان) صاحب   الكنيسة ومن غرفة التابوت مباشرة نصل الى دهليز يؤدي الى باحة الكنيسة الخارجية.
 خامسا:تابوت الشهيد مار اليان والصور الجدارية:
 عبارة عن تابوت رخامي ضخم مؤلف من صندوق وغطاء,زين صندوق على جميع جوانبه بصلبان   بارزة, اما الغطاء فيأخذ الشكل السنمي مع حنيات تزيينية بسيطة على جوانبه الاربعة.
 وفي عام 1970 رغب غبطة مطران الروم الارثوذكس في حمص أليكسي عبد الكريم في إعطاء   تابوت الشهيد مار اليان إطارا لائقا بفضائله العجائبية وشهرته, وعهد الى متعهد   بتقوية جدران الكنيسة والقيام ببعض الاعمال الترميم الضرورية ,فلاحظ عامل على السطح   الداخلي لأعلى الحنية صورا , فأخبر بذالك القندلفت الذي نفل هذا الخبر بدوره الى   وكيل الكنيسة, وعندما علم المطران بذالك أوقف مؤقتاً أعمال البناء وطلب أنقاذ هذه   الصورة الجدارية من المديرية العامة للاثار والمتاحف التي عهدت بهذه المهنة الى   رئيس المعمل الفني السيد رئيف الحافظ .فأظهرت أعمال تنظيف وترميم هذة الصورة   الجدارية وجود عدة طبقات وتشغل الصورة الجدارية في الكنيسة مساحة ارتفاعها 2,10 م   من الارض,كما تشغل كل أعلى الحنية الصغرى التي تحفظ تابوت الشهيد ولقبه.
 هذه الحنية شكل ربع كرة وتستند على زاويتين تقطعان في الشمال والجنوب حواجز الجدران   الجانبية وتغطي سطوح هذه الزوايا والجدران مجموعة صورة أشخاص حتى أقدامهم.
سادسا :ملحقات الكنيسة:
يوجد بمدخل الكنيسة في الجهة الشمالية   وبجوار بناء الكنيسة غرفة مبنية من الحجر الاسود البازلتي كمكان لإقامة خادم   الكنيسة , بالإضافة إلى غرفة أخرى في جهة الشرقية.أما في الجهة الجنوبية ومقابل   بناء الكنيسة مباشرة فقد أحدث بناء وحديقة لعمدة كنيسة القديس ايليان الحمصي 1971.​ ​ ​ :: كنيسة النبي يوحنا المعمدان ::​ 



​ كنيسة الدير القديمة :
    كانت كنيسة النبي القديس يوحنا المعمدان  في قرية قطينة كنيسة صغيرة ينزل اليها بدرج,كونها اسفل من مستوى  الارض.الان هذه الكنيسة لم تعد 
  موجودة فقد بنيت عوضا عنها وبمكانها كنيسة كبيرة حملت الاسم نفسه.     اختلفت مصادر التقليد المنقول حولها فبعضها تذكر ان الكنيسة القديمة تم  تهديمها وبعضها الاخر يقول انه تم بناء الكنيسة الكبيرة     فوقها بحيث تم  الحفاظ عليها دون المساس بها. 	

اقدم الوثائق الكنسية الموجودة ترجع تاريخ الكنيسة القديمة الى  القرن الخامس عشر للميلاد.   كانت كنيسة دير يسكنه عدد قليل من الرهبان الذين يقطنون في قلالي تقع قرب  الكنيسة من بين هؤلاء الرهبان كان المطران يواكيم بن معتوق 
  الذي صار فيما بعد مطرانا على حمص وتوابعها للروم الارثذكس عام 1593م.   ان اهم ماتبقى من الكنيسة القديمة هو بعض الايقونات المقدسة التي نقلت  ووضعت في الكنيسة الجديدة حين تم بناؤها.اضافة الى بعض الاواني الكنسية  التي نقش عليها وقف دير النبي يوحنا المعمدان في قطينة وبعض الكتب القديمة.    

​ 





​ الكنيسة الكبيرة (ثريا الشرق) :
     ان الكنيسة الكبيرة كنيسة منسقة ذات  ثلاثة اروقة تم عقدها من الحجر البازلتي الاسود عام 1909 للميلاد على عهد  المطران اثناسيوس عطالله-مطران حمص وتوابعها للروم الارثذوكس - والخوري  سليمان لولو كاهن القرية.بقيت الكنيسة على بنائها الحجري من عام 1909 الى  عام 1926 للميلاد حيث تم تكليسها على عهد المطران ابيفانيوس زائد-مطران حمص  وتوابعها للروم الارثذوكس.   
  كان الناس يصلون في الكنيسة وهم واقفون .وقد دام هذا الى عام 1927م. حيث  تم وضع مقاعد خشبية الى جانب جدران الكنيسة من كل جهاتها وامام الاعمدة  الاربعة في وسط الكنيسة وذلك من اجل المسنين نساء ورجالا . بعد هذا العام  وبتاريخ غير معروف تم وضع مقاعد اضافية ليتمكن كل المصلين من الجلوس في  الاوقات المناسبة.  في عام 1996 وعلى عهد المطران ألكسي عبد الكريم وكاهن القرية الاب  انطونيوس وهبي تم ازالة التكليس عن جدران الكنيسة حيث بدأ العمل على  ترميمها لكن وافته المنية قبل ان يحقق ماقد بدأه ثم جاء بعده من اخذ على  عاتقه متابعة ماقد ابتدئ به سيادة المطران جاورجيوس ابو زخم الذي بدأ خطوته  في 24-10-1999 ومازال حتى الاون يشرف على اعادة اكساء الكنيسة وفق الاصول الكنسية.​ ​ :: دير القديس يوحنا المعمدان في كفرام ::​ في بلدة كفرام التابعة لأبرشية حمص  الأنطاكية الأرثوذكسية، وعلى تلة جميلة بين الصخور والأشجار، تطل على سهل  الحولة الأخضر، وتعانق قمماً دائمة الخضرة والجمال، وُضع حجر الأساس لمشروع  بناء دير القديس يوحنا المعمدان، ليكون أول دير في الأبرشية يضم حياةً  رهبانية، وليكون إطلالة حبٍ وتعزية، ورعاية فعالة للنفوس التائقة إلى  الاتحاد بالرب، ومنارة يشع منها نور المسيح للعالم أجمع.         وعن سبب اتخاذ القديس يوحنا المعمدان شفيعاً للأخوية وللدير، ومدى  إمكانية استقبال أخوات جدد ضمن الأخوية قالت الأم غريغوريا: «تشير الوثائق  التاريخية إلى أن القديس يوحنا المعمدان كانت له علاقة وثيقة بأبرشية حمص  عبر العصور المسيحية الأولى، وكانت له كاتدرائية كبيرة على اسمه بالقرب من  الجامع الكبير حالياً، بالإضافة إلى أن هامة هذا القديس وجدت في حمص للمرة  الأولى والثانية، لذلك خصصت الكنيسة المقدسة يوماً للاحتفال بهذا الحدث كل  عام، في الرابع والعشرين من شباط. وبناء على ذلك تم اتخاذ القديس يوحنا  المعمدان شفيعاً لنا.      ​ 
 :: كنيسة السيدة أم الزنار ::​ 



​   - لماذا سميت كنيسة أم الزنار ؟
    إن مريم العذراء ولدت وحيدةلأبويها البارين يواكيم   وحنة سنة 14 ق.م ، ولمل بلغت الثالثة من عمرها قدماها أبواها إلى الهيكل حيث درست   أسفار الوحي الإلهي وحفظت الناموس حتى بلغت الرابعة عشرة . خطبت لرجل صدٌيق من   أنسبائها إسمه يوسف .وفي ذلك الزمان بشره الملاك جبرائيل بالحبل الإلهي بالسيد   المسيح الذي ولدته وهي بتول فربته وعاشت معه في بيت يوسف الصديق وعاينت أولى   معجزاته وسمعت بشارته بالإنجيل وشهدت صلبه وموته بحسب الجسد وآمنت بقيامته وأبصرت   صعوده إلى السماء وحلول الروح القدس على الرسل يوم العنصرة ، وواظبت على التعبد   والتأمل في الأسرار المقدسةحتى وفاتها ،فجنزها الرسل وكانت قد بلغت السبعين من   عمرها وبعد وفاتها بثلاث أيام حمل الملائكة جسدها الطاهر إلى السماء عام 56 للميلاد   حينذاك رآهم القديس توما الذي كان يبشر في الهند والذي لم يشترك في تجنيز العذراء   مريم فطلب علامة يبرهن بها لإخوته التلاميذ عن حقيقة صعودها للسماء فأعطته زنارها   المقدس 
 أخذ القديس مار توما الزنار معه عند رجوعه مرة ثانية إلى الهند ، وصحبه في الأماكن   التي كرز فيها حتى وفاته فحفظ الزنار مع رفات هذا القديس طوال أربعة قرون ، ثم في   أواخر القرن الرابع الميلادي في 394 م نقل هذا الزنار المقدس من الهند إلى الرها مع   رفات القديس مار توما ، ثم نقل الزنار وحده إلى كنيسة العذراء في حمص سنة 476 م حيث   أن راهباً يدعى الأب داود الطور عبديني قد حل في كنيسة العذراء بحمص ومعه رفات   الشهيد مار باسوس وتركه فيها وكان معه أيضاً زنار العذراء المقدس .وقد دل على ذلك   أنه عند إكتشاف الزنار كانت معه بعض عظام هي رفات مار باسوس ، وقذ خلع الزنار   المقدس إسمه على كنيسة الزنار أو كنيسة أم الزنار. 
 دخلت المسيحية إلى حمص منذ القرن الأول للميلاد ويعتبر المبشر ميليا أو إيليا أحد   المبشرين السبعين من الذين بشروا بالإنجيل في حمص والرستن وحماه وفي عام 59 م شيد   السريان الحمصيون أول كنيسة لهم وسميت بكنيسة أم الزنار لوجود زنار السيدة العذراء   فيها ويعتبر القديس سلوانس الشهيد أول أسقف لهذه الأبرشية والذي إستشهد عام 312 م   وتسلسل أساقفة من بعده على هذا الكرسي ولما نصب المطران سويريوس أفرام برصوم   بطريركاً عام 1933 م إتخذ من حمص مقراً للبطريركية وبقي مقراً حتى سنة 1959 م حيث   نقل من بعدها إلى دمشق.  
 تجديد الكنيسة وإكتشاف الزنار
    بعد ذلك بمدة خاف الحمصيون على الزنار المقدس بسبب   الأحوال الغير مستقرة . فدفنوه داخل مذبح الكنيسة في وعاء معدني ، وظل كذلك حتى سنة   1852 م حيث أراد السريان هناك تجديد كنيستهم في عهد المطران يوليوس بطرس مطران   الأبرشية الذي صار فيما بعد بطريركاً بإسم بطرس الرابع بين عامي 1872 – 1884 م   وحينما هدموا الكنيسة وجدوا زنار السيدة العذراء موضوعاً في وعاء وسط المذبح ،   ففرحوا جداً وتباركوا منه . ثم أعادوه إلى المذبح بالحالة التي وجدوه فيها ووضعوا   فوقه حجراً كبيراً نقشوا عليه بالخط الكرشوني تاريخ تجديد البيعة عام 1852 م وإن   هذا تم في عهد المطران يوليوس بطرس. ونقشوا أيضاً أسماء المتبرعين وذكروا أن   الكنيسة ترجع لعام 59 م ونتيجة لعوامل كثيرة أهمها الإضطهاد الذي وقع على الكنيسة   لجأ إلى إخفاء الزنار . ونسي أمره حوالي مائة عام تقريباً حتى شاءت إرادة الله أن   يظهر هذا الكنز الثمين الذي لا يقدر بمال لينال المؤمنون بركته على الدوام .
 فكشف الله لقداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الأول برصوم الذي يقول في منشوره   البطريركي : ( في أواخر شهر نيسان 1953 م لما كنا نتفحص كتاباًكرشونياً يتضمن قصصاً   ومواعظ ظهر لنا أنه مجلد بعدة أوراق كدست فوق بعض – وكان الشرقيين منذ ثلاثمائة سنة   يجلدون مخطوطاتهم بهذه الطريقة – أو بخشب سميك ، ثم يغلفونها بجلد، أو قماش سميك ،   وذلك لقلة الكرتون ، ولما فتحنا جلد الكتاب وجدناه مؤلفاً من ست وأربعين رسالة   بالكرشوني والعربي تخص أبرشية حمص وتوابعها مكتوبة منذ نيف ومائة سنة وإحداها وهي   كرشونية طولها 28 سم وعرضها 20 سم كتبها سنة 1852 م وجهاء أبرشية سوريا أعني حمص   وحماة ودمشق وصدد وفيروزة ومسكنة إلى وجهاء مدينة ماردين المجاورة لدير الزعفران   مقر الكرسي البطريركي تتضمن أحوال أبرشيتهم ذكروا فيها أنهم حينما هدموا كنيستهم   المسماة بإسم سيدتنا العذراء أم الزنار في حمص بغية نوسيعها وتجديد بناءها لقدمه   وصغرها وتسقيفها بالخشب وذلك بأمر مطران أبرشيتهم بطرس الموصلي وجدوا زنار السيدة   العذراء موضوعاًفي وعاء وسط مائدة التقديس في المذبح فشملهم به فرح عظيم) 
 بناءً على هذه المعلومات كشف البطريرك أفرام برصوم المائدة المقدسة صباح اليوم   العشرين من شهر تموز من عام 1953 م فوجد رقيماًحجرياً وتحته جرن قديم مغطى بصفحة   نحاسية وداخله الوعاء الذي تكسر لعتقه فظهر الزنار الشريف ملفوفاً بعضه على بعض   ووجدوا أنبوباًمن معدن رقيق في طرف الوعاء الأعلى تحتوي على عظم مجوف يلوح أن في   داخله قطعة رق أو ورق ثخين ترك على حاله . جمعت أجزاء الوعاء وحفظت وشاع هذا الخبر   في مدينة حمص فتقاطر جمهور من جميع الملل المسيحية يتبركون بالزنار الشريف . 
  الزنار المقدس
    كان موضوعاً داخل علبة إسطوانية بطول 74 سم وعرض 5   سم وبسماكة 3 مم ، لونه بيج فاتح ومصنوع من من خيوط صوفية وربما خيوط كتان وحرير   وطرز الزنار بخيوط من الذهب على سطحه الخارجي .  
  العلبة الأسطوانية
    هي من المعدن المتأكسد لدرجة أنه لم يبقى من المعدن   شيء وقد حفظ التأكسد شكل العلبة الأصلي وعلى الأرجح مصنوعة من الفضة الممزوجة بمعدن   آخر . 




 هو من الحجر البركاني بشكل تاج عمود إرتفاعه 12 سم وضلعه العلوي 24 سم وضلع قاعدته   29 سم وفيه حفرة بيضوية قطرها 16 سم ويعود للعهد البيزنطي . 
  القرص النحاسي
    كان يغطي الجرن البركاني وقطره 15 سم ومزين بدوائر   متحدة المركز . 




  الرقيم الحجري
    طوله 46 سم وعرضه 44 سم وسمكه 2 سم ومكتوباً عليه   بالكرشونية : ( أنه في سنة 59 م بنيت هذه الكنيسة وذلك في زمان البشير ميلا المدعو   أيضاً إيليا ثم ذكر تاريخ تجديد الكنيسة عام 1852 م في عهد - المطران يوليوس بطرس –   وأورد أيضاً أسماء البلاد والقرى التي تبرع أهلها بنفقات العمارة . والجدير ذكره   أنه ليس للرقيم علاقة بالزنار لأن الغاية من وضعه تحديد تاريخ تجديد الكنيسة فقط ) 
  جرن المعمودية
    قطعة حجرية واحدة يقال أنه يعود للقرن الخامس عشر   بعد الميلاد . 






  بئر الماء في الكنيسة 

    كان في الكنيسة القديمة يشرب منه المؤمنون وبعد   بناء الكنيسة الحالية قاموا بتلبيس البئر بقميص من الحجر الأسود وهو حالياً في   الجهة اليسارية للكنيسة بجانب المذبح ويتبارك منه المؤمنون بشكل دائم . 
​ :: دير الآباء اليسوعيين ::​   	يقع دير الآباء اليسوعيين في   	حمص – بستان الديوان – وقد تأسس عام 1882 م وكان في الأصل عبارة عن عدد من بيوت   	عربية تعود لإحدى عائلات حمص العريقة ( فركوح ) وجهز ليكون مركز لتقديم   	المساعدة للقرى برعاية الأب فرنسيس ريجيس وهو كاهن يسوعي .   	ثم تأسست مدرسة في عام 1967   	م وقد استولي عليها إدارياً فيما بعد .   	الآباء الكهنة الذين توالوا   	على هذا الدير :    	-           	  	الأب ماسميل ، وكان مدير المدرسة القديمة وعرف   	عنه محبته لشعب حمص وحسن تصرفه.   	-           	  	الأب بنديكتي ( نمساوي الأصل )     	-           	  	الأب سيغمود ( بولوني الأصل )   	-           	  	الأب فرانس من هولندا ومايزال يواصل مسيرته حتى   	اليوم .   	-           	  	الأب ميشيل ويشارك الأب فرانس في رعاية هذا الدير   	.                 	بدأ الأب فرانس رحلته في دير   	الآباء اليسوعيين وكان ذلك في عام 1966م عندما أتى من بلده هولندا .... وباشر   	بدعوة لنادي يضم طوائف حمص كافة ً دون التمييز بين دين وآخر ومن ثم سافر وتابع   	دراسة التحليل النفسي ليحصل على دكتوراه بعلم النفس وليسانس باللاهوت ليعود   	أخيراً في عام 1980م مواصلاً ومثابراً على هدفه بتقديم المساعدة لخدمة الإنسان   	والدعوة للتآخي بين كافة الطوائف والأديان متواصلاً حتى اليوم بدون كلل   	ومثابراً على عمله بروحه وهمته العالية التي لا تعرف التعب، بدأ بنشاطات متنوعة   	: منها *المسير* حيث بدأ بخلق جماعات   	الشبيبة التي تضم أيضاً بالإضافة إلى دير الآباء اليسوعيين في حي بستان الديوان   	.​ :: كنيسة سيدة باب السباع ::​ تقع في حي باب السباع شارعمر بن الحارث وبنيت خلال   العهد العثماني وهي تابعة لمطرانية الروم الكاثوليك . ​ :: كنيسة القديس أنطونيوس ::​ تقع في حي باب السباع وبنيت عام 1910 م بها رواق   خارجي تعلوه قناطر ذات أقواس مدببة أما الناقوس أوبرج الكنيسة فقد شيد عام 1922 وهي   تابعة لمطرانية الروم الأرثوذكس . ​   - كنيسة البشارة: تقع   في حي المحطة وبنيت في عهد المطران جحا 
  - كنيسة القديسين بولس وبطرس:      تقع في حمص الجديدة
  - كنيسة ام النور:   تقع في حي الأرمن 
  - كنيسة مار جرجس:   تقع في حي الحميدية وهي كنيسة قديمة والأن يبنى الى جانبها كنيسة جديدة على نفس   الاسم
  - مطرانية الروم الكاثوليك :​    نبذة تاريخية :    تمتد ابرشية حمص وحماه ويبرود على رقعة جغرافية في أواسط سورية ، تجعل منها إحدى   أوسع الأبرشيات مساحة ، ضمن حدود البطريركية الملكية الأنطاكية فمساحتها تبلغ 56000   كم2 ، وهي موزعة ثلاث محافظات ، محافظة حمص ومحافظة حماه وجزء من محافظة ريف دمشق .   وكانت هذه الأبرشية في القديم ثلاث أبرشيات منفصلة : حمص ولها مطرانها ، وحماه ولها   مطرانها ، ويبرود في القلمون ولها مطرانها ، ويرقى تاريخ جمعها في أبرشية واحدة ،   إلى عهد السعيد الذكر البطريرك مكسيموس الثالث مظلوم ، الذي رسم لها حدودها القائمة   حالياً ، في إطار إعادة تنظيم شامل للكنيسة الملكية ، واختار لها راعياً   الآرشمندريت ميخائيل عطا من زحلة ، الذي أصبح سنة 1849 أول أسقف للأبرشية الموحدة،   تحت اسم المتروبوليت غوريغوريوس .    وفي الأبرشية مقران أسقفيان رئيسان : واحد في مدينة حمص والثاني في مدينة يبرود .   ويستمد المقر الأول أهميته من تعاظم الدور الذي لمدينة حمص ، - ثالثة مدن القطر   السوري – في حياة أبناء الطائفة ، سواء المتواجدون منهم فيها أصلاً وهم أبناء   عائلات عريقة وناشطة وإن لم تكن أعدادهم كثيرة ، أما أبناء الريف في المحيط بحمص ،   وهم بأعداد أكثر كثافة وعلى تفاعل حياتي متزايد مع المدينة . أما المقر الثاني في   يبرود ، فلا يقل أهمية عن المقر الأول ، لما لهذه المدينة النامية المتطورة   باستمرار من ثقل عددي ، ومن وزن تاريخي في حياة الأبرشية . فكنيستها هي إحدى أقدم   الكنائس المسيحية في سورية . وليبرود كذلك ميزة تفاخر بها بحق ، وهو سخائها   بالدعوات الكهنوتية والرهبانية ، وفضلها من هذا القبيل هو على الطائفة عامة ،   والرهبانيات خاصة ، للرجال كانت أم للنساء ،شرقية كانت أم غربية . أما نصيب   الأبرشية من هذه الدعوات الفائضة فيكاد لايذكر .  1-   	 رعية  	 سيدة السلام   	(الكاتدرائية ) –  تأسست 1862  / المؤمنون 2500 /   العنوان   	: حمص – بستان الديوان        	    2- رعية سيدة النياح –   	 تأسست 1953  / المؤمنون 500 /    	          العنوان : حمص –   	حي المحطة .      3-   	رعية السيدة العذراء – تأسست 1975  / المؤمنون 750 /    	           العنوان : حمص – حي الأرمن .   4-	  	رعية   	سيدة الإنتقال تأسست 1881  / المؤمنون 800 /      	          العنوان :   	حمص – حي باب السباع .    5-   	رعية النبي الياس – ربلة – تأسست 1860  / المؤمنون 4800 /    	          العنوان : حمص – ربلة   ( 42 كيلومتر من حمص إلى الغرب ) .   6   	- رعية سيدة الوردية – الزراعة  ( ربلة ) حمص – تأسست 1992  / المؤمنون 200 /    	        ( تعتبر شبه رعية )   العنوان :  حمص - ربلة – الزراعة .      	  7- رعية سيدة الوردية – تأسست 1987   / المؤمنون 300 /      	         ( تعتبر شبه رعية ) . العنوان : حمص – القصير – حوش مرشد سمعان .	    8-   	رعية النبي الياس – تأسست  1860   / المؤمنون 7300 /      	         العنوان : حمص – القصير .     9-   	رعية القديس جاورجيوس  - تأسست 1940     / المؤمنون 650 /    	        العنوان : حمص – القصير – الحمراء .    	 10 – رعية القديس جاورجيوس – تأسست 1902   / المؤمنون  2500 /      	         العنوان حمص – الدمينة الشرقية .      	 11- رعية القديس يوسف – تأسست 1960     / المؤمنون 650 /      	         العنوان : حمص – المعمورة .          	12    	- رعية القديس جاورجيوس – تأسست 1960   / المؤمنون 650 /     العنوان   	: حمص – العاليات – الرغامة . -  مطرانية السريان الكاثوليك:   تقع في شارع الحميدية الرئيسي 
 - كنيسة الروح القدس:   نقع الى جانب مطرانية السريان الكاثوليك
 - كنيسة الموارنة :   تقع في الحميدية شارع الأظن
 - كنيسة الأنجيلية المشيخية:   تقع في شارع بستان الديوان
 - دير الأباء اليسوعيين   ويضم كنيسة اللاتين وتقع في حي بستان الديوان جانب   مدرسة يوحنا الدمشقي
 - دير المخلص : في حي   العدوية وهي تابعة لطائفة اللاتين.يضم هذا الدير رعية   بالإضافة إلى أنه مركز نشاط وكان هذا في عام 1976م .     - كنيسة الراعي الصالح :  تقع في حي عكرمة وهي تابعة لراهبات القلبين   الاقدسيين
 - كنيسة يسوع نور العالم :  تقع في العدوية وهي تابعة للطائفة الأنجيلية
 - كنيسة مار شربل:   تقع في حي الأرمن وتتبع لطائفة الموارنة. الأرض
 من الأعمال الهامة مركز الأرض ، حيث بدأ هذا المشروع في عام 1992 م عندما قدم السيد   عبد المسيح عطية أرضاً للطائفة اللاتينية مساحتها 520 دونم ، تقع في منطقة القصير   وذلك بهدف القيام بمشروع إنساني لخدمة الإنسان بكافة الطوائف دون التمييز بين دين   وآخر ... وقد عورض هذا المشروع في بداية الأمر بشدة لمدة خمس سنوات ، ثم إستؤنف   العمل بهذا المركز ومازال مستمراً .
 يضم هذا المشروع مركزخدمة المعاقين وعددهم 50 معاقاً حيث بدأ عام 2000 م برعاية   الأب فرانس وتؤمن خدماته مجاناً للمعاقين كافة بكادره الإداري : السيد نيهرو زكريا   ( وهو المدير الأول )
 السيد كلود فرنسيس ( وهو المدير الحالي )
 قسم   المعاقين : 
       يقدم هذا القسم علاجاً خاصاً (بالنطق ) للمعوقين الذين لديهم مشاكل وصعوبات في   النطق كما يساعدهم من خلال أنشطة ( الرياضة البدنية ) وتمارين ( نفسي حركي ) يعمل   على رفع قدراتهم الجسدية والنفسية ويؤهلهم للمشاركة بالنشاطات الرياضية داخل وخارج   سورية .
 يسعى القسم من خلال ( المشاغل المهنية ) لتعليم المعوقين بعض المهن البسيطة التي   تساعدهم كي يكونوا من خلالها منتجين وفاعلين ضمن محيطهم ، كما يوفر لهم إقامة   المعارض الخاصة لعرض منتجاتهم .ويؤمن هذا القسم برامج تثقيفية وتربوية لأسر   المعوقين ( وعي تربوي ) حتى يكونوا قادرين على حسن التعامل والعناية بالمعوق   وتزويدهم بالمعلومات اللازمة من خلال خبراء مختصين يقدمون محاضرات خاصة كما يقومون   بزيارات متبادلة ودورية بين القسم والأسر بالإضافة للنشاطات الإجتماعية والترفيهية   داخل القسم وخارجه .
 إن آلية العمل في هذا المركز قابلة للتطوير والتعديل بشكل مستمر حيث يتناسب مع تطور   القوانين والحياة العلمية والإمكانيات التي ستتوفر في المستقبل .
 كما تقام زراعة الكرمة في هذا المشروع الضخم وهي من بذرة فرنسية بإنتاج محلي ويصنع   من هذا النوع من الكرمة نبيذ فرنسي ذو نخب جيد في معمل يقع في الأرض ، وهو وسيلة   جيدة لتغطية المصاريف اللازمة لتطوير هذا المشروع ، وقد بلغ إنتاجه العام الاضي   30000 زجاجة نبيذ ليتزايد الإنتاج إلى 200000 زجاجة من كرمة فرنسية ، كما تزرع   الحمضيات والزيتون واللوز ، وتتم العناية بالمزروعات من قبل 32 عاملاً بالإضافة إلى   آخرين موسميين يتبادلون العمل بالتناوب فيما بينهم .
 كما أقام إداريو الأرض مركز لصناعة السيراميك وكان الهدف منه رفع مستوى الثقافة   وتعليم نساء ريف هذه المنطقة أعمالاً ومنتجات من السيراميك ( كالصحون والأزهار   ،.... ) لتكون كمصدر رزق ومعيناً لهم وهذا العمل يتم برعاية مختصة تعلم النساء هذا   النوع من العمل المهني .
 كما تستقبل الأرض مجموعات كبيرة من الزوار كل يوم خميس – جمعة – سبت مع برنامج مليء   بالنشاط والعمل المشترك الطوعي للأرض وبإحترام الدين الآخر مع مراعاة مشاعر إخوتنا   المسلمين حيث يقرأ أجزاء من القرآن الكريم كما الإنجيل وهذا مايزيد من ترابط الإخوة   وتآلفهم وتزيد من محبتهم وعيشهم المشترك على أرض واحدة بعادات وتقاليد مشتركة حيث   التآخي والمحبة بين الأديان دون التمييز بين طائفة وأخرى .
 كماأن فكرة مستقبلية في طور التنفيذ تتضمن شراء قطعة أرض واقعة مابين بانياس وطرطوس   بالقرب من كفرسيتا وستسخر لرعاية المعوقين والإهتمام بهم لتنمية مواهبهم فيما   يتناسب مع قدراتهم وسيكون ذو برنامج علاجي - تعليمي - يفيد المعاقين ويرفع من   مستواهم التعليمي ويتابع حالتهم ليقدم ما يحتاجونه من أمور تتناسب مع مؤهلاتهم   لتزيد من ثقتهم بأنهم أعضاء متكاملين مع باقي أعضاء مجتمعهم من حولهم ومنحهم   الإحساس بأنهم منتجين مما يرفع من معنوياتهم ويزيدهم إيماناً بقدرتهم على التصميم   والعطاء والعمل بما يتناسب مع مقدراتهم .

- معبد الشمس الكبير :  من أهم ما اشتهرت به حمص ، وقداستمد المعبد أهميته   الكبيرة لأنه احتوى على الحجر الأسود الذي تجسد فيه إله الشمس وقد دعاه الحمامصة (ايلاغابال)   حيث كانت عبادة الشمس سائدة لدى كل الأقوام العربية القديمة . 
 قديماً كانت أسرة شمسي غرام تحكم حمص ، وكان أهم صفات الملك أنه الكاهن الأكبر   لمعبد الشمس ويحل فيه الإله ايلاغابال ولكن بعد امتداد الإمبراطورية الرومانية   وتوطيد نفوذها فقد هذا المعبد وفقدت حمص سيطرة أسرة شمسي غرام السياسية بينما ظلت   تحتفظ بالسلطة الدينية . 
 موقع المعبد : توجه الإعتقاد إلى أن المعبد يقع تحت   جامع النوري الكبير الذي قام فوق كنيسة قديمة ، وظهر رأي آخر قال بأن المعبد يقع في   في تل حمص (القلعة) ويعتبر هذا الرأي أقوى لأنه عندما كانت تقوم عمليات مد الكبل   المحوري بقلعة حمص عثر على حجر من الصخر الكلسي القاسي ارتفاعه 57 سم فكان هذا   الحجر مرجحاً لهذا الرأي . 
 ولكن هناك آراء تقول بأن هناك معبدان وليس معبد واحد ، الأول معبد كبير وهو الذي   قامت مكانه الكنيسة التي تحولت إلى الجامع الكبير وهو المقر الشتوي والمعبد الآخر   كان يعتبر مقراً صيفياً وهو أصغر من المقر الشتوي وتقول الآراء أنه كان قديماً فوق   التل . 
 الحجر الأسود : ومازال اسم حمص حتى وقتنا هذا اسم <   حمص أم الحجارة السوداء > التي كانت وماتزال رمزاً مقدساً لهذه الأرض لأن الحجارة   بحد ذاتها قدست وعبدت هذه الحجارة التي ارتبطت عبادتها بإله الشمس مرسل هذه الحجارة   . 
 نقشت صورة هذا الحجر على نقود كل أفراد أسرة الأباطرة الحمصيين فكان يصور أحياناً   على شكل بيضة وقد التف حوله ثعبان وهو منتصب في ساحة المعبد ، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن   الحجر الأسود كان يغطى بالقماش المزركش بالذهب والمحلى بالجواهر ويأتي التاج الذي   تتدلى منه جدائل ذهبية وتفوح منه روائح الطيب والبخور . ​


----------



## ملاك السماء (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*ميرسي يا استاذي عالمعلومات الحلوه دي و الصور ...*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*كنيسة* القديس مايكل ( ميخائيل ) وفيدور

 








كنيسة القديس بولس الرسول في العاصمة  الايطالية روما
من الداخل والخارج
 حيث البناء المميز والايقونات والتماثيل  التي لا ينقصها سوى التحدث. 








*تمثال القديس بولس*




























*السلاسل التي تم تقييد القديس بولس فيها بعد سجنه*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ملاك السماء قال:


> *ميرسي يا استاذي عالمعلومات الحلوه دي و الصور ...*​


*شكرا جدا جدا
يسوع يباركك
*​


----------

